# Immigration, should we do more?



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

if this doesn't pull at your heart strings, then you're no fellow human of mine. Having a young lad myself it's a pretty upsetting picture to see.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3219553/Terrible-fate-tiny-boy-symbolises-desperation-thousands-Body-drowned-Syrian-refugee-washed-Turkish-beach-family-tried-reach-Europe.html

It's actually got me thinking on whether we should be taken on more responsibility.

I've always been a bit ignorant and thought "fvck 'em, let somebody else worry about them"

I think i'm changing my mind after seeing this, Or am I just a victim of clever marketing?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> if this doesn't pull at your heart strings, then you're no fellow human of mine. Having a young lad myself it's a pretty upsetting picture to see.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3219553/Terrible-fate-tiny-boy-symbolises-desperation-thousands-Body-drowned-Syrian-refugee-washed-Turkish-beach-family-tried-reach-Europe.html
> 
> ...


I'm in two minds mate, don't get me wrong it is absolutely horrific but if out country was advertised as such an easy life, safe haven and free life for them then they wouldn't be making the trip in the first place.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

A1243R said:


> I'm in two minds mate, don't get me wrong it is absolutely horrific but if out country was advertised as such an easy life, safe haven and free life for them then they wouldn't be making the trip in the first place.


Just the picture of that kid mate, it hit home with me. But yeah you're probably right, fvck 'em lol. Only joking before any do-gooders read.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> I'm in two minds mate, don't get me wrong it is absolutely horrific but if out country was advertised as such an easy life, safe haven and free life for them then they wouldn't be making the trip in the first place.


I think it's more about fear for their lives where they are currently than that.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I'm in two minds mate, don't get me wrong it is absolutely horrific but if out country was advertised as such an easy life, safe haven and free life for them then they wouldn't be making the trip in the first place.


Compared to where many immigrants / refugees come from, our country truly is a paradise worth risking death getting in to


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

What more can we do? That is the question.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What more can we do? That is the question.


let 10,000 in is what they're saying.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw that picture earlier and it got me to say the least. Made me think of how I'd feel if I were that desperate and in that situation to lose my little boy that way.

Our country is seen as a handout state but that's simply not the case, many get here and end up living below the breadline often in shitty acommodation 10 to a bedroom and working a job that not many people on a good day would do for less than peanuts but yet it is seen as a better option to death and persecution in their own country so I can see why they do it, the thought of doing a shitty job and living in cramped conditions is better than a beheading.

Nothing will change the situation unless the places where they come from is made stable once again and that's not going to happen overnight.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just the picture of that kid mate, it hit home with me. But yeah you're probably right, fvck 'em lol. Only joking before any do-gooders read.


Yeah I know what you mean mate, this is the horrible world we line. You can gurantee people charm up on this forum how horrific etc it is but they do feck all about it.... i choose to ignore it



ellisrimmer said:


> I think it's more about fear for their lives where they are currently than that.


Debatable, i thin sometimes yes but alot of immigrants we let into the country arent in danger they just want a better life.



superpube said:


> Compared to where many immigrants / refugees come from, our country truly is a paradise worth risking death getting in to


Well exactly but if they no they have 0 chance of getting in then they wont IMO.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate, this is the horrible world we line. You can gurantee people charm up on this forum how horrific etc it is but they do feck all about it.... i choose to ignore it
> 
> Debatable, i thin sometimes yes but alot of immigrants we let into the country arent in danger they just want a better life.
> 
> Well exactly but if they no they have 0 chance of getting in then they wont IMO.


We're on about syrian refugees here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> let 10,000 in is what they're saying.


well I woud say no. .


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> if this doesn't pull at your heart strings, then you're no fellow human of mine. Having a young lad myself it's a pretty upsetting picture to see.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3219553/Terrible-fate-tiny-boy-symbolises-desperation-thousands-Body-drowned-Syrian-refugee-washed-Turkish-beach-family-tried-reach-Europe.html
> 
> ...


The amount of countries that these people pass on the way to the Uk that are also safe. Why do they not stop there?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

They aren't immigrants. They are asylum seekers. There is a big difference.

What many people do not understand is that Britain is involved in the persecution of these people. Britain and America are the biggest terrorists on the planet.

Most people read the mainstream media, owned by the Rothschilds and believe the "immigrant scrounger" lines they are spoon fed.

The simple reality is no mother puts her child in the water unless it is safer there than the land they just left.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> The amount of countries that these people pass on the way to the Uk that are also safe. Why do they not stop there?


I don't know. why don't they?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Vincey said:


> I saw that picture earlier and it got me to say the least. Made me think of how I'd feel if I were that desperate and in that situation to lose my little boy that way.
> 
> Our country is seen as a handout state but that's simply not the case, many get here and end up living below the breadline often in shitty acommodation 10 to a bedroom and working a job that not many people on a good day would do for less than peanuts but yet it is seen as a better option to death and persecution in their own country so I can see why they do it, the thought of doing a shitty job and living in cramped conditions is better than a beheading.
> 
> Nothing will change the situation unless the places where they come from is made stable once again and that's not going to happen overnight.


I think it is the case we are a handout state but we lost our priorities somewhere along the way...their are foster children living on the streets begging because when they reach a certain age and are no longer under social services if a carer dosnt wish to continue housing them or they are beyond control...they end up on the streets. Ex soldiers are living on the streets once they have had limbs removed been through rehab where do they go?? If their families can't house them they are on the streets....If we take in 10,000 where will they go? Or if they are re housed and our own on the streets is that fair? I just think we should sort our own s**t out first..then look to being mother Teresa once that's done.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Europe is on the cusp.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think it is the case we are a handout state but we lost our priorities somewhere along the way...their are foster children living on the streets begging because when they reach a certain age and are no longer under social services if a carer dosnt wish to continue housing them or they are beyond control...they end up on the streets. Ex soldiers are living on the streets once they have had limbs removed been through rehab where do they go?? If their families can't house them they are on the streets....If we take in 10,000 where will they go? Or if they are re housed and our own on the streets is that fair? I just think we should sort our own s**t out first..then look to being mother Teresa once that's done.


Do you truly believe this rubbish? I'm trying to work out if you are trying to wind people up...

How can we be both a handout state, whilst not handing out? People end up on the streets for a lot of reasons. State benefits will usually stop this happening. Young people leaving foster care are not turfed onto the streets.

Ex soldiers do not end up on the streets in those circumstances. I can assure you of that.

The 10,000 could go wherever they wanted. We won't let them in so it's academic.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> The amount of countries that these people pass on the way to the Uk that are also safe. Why do they not stop there?


You realise that they don't all come to the U.K? we are not pulling our weight compared to other countries in the E.U at the moment


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I don't know. why don't they?


Because we have a much more generous benefit system than the other safe countries. It isn't about safety, it's about economic migration (In most cases, not all)


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> The amount of countries that these people pass on the way to the Uk that are also safe. Why do they not stop there?


This ^^^^^

Although it's grim what's happening to these people, it isn't practical or right that another countries indigenous population should suffer and have most of what they've worked for or grandparents have worked (and died for) taken away from them because another country somewhere on the planet has imploded.

Don't forget this isn't new what's happening here, there has been mass migration throughout history but it has happened at a slow steady manageable pace where all the additional infrastructure necessary has been put in place to support those extra numbers. What's happening now is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> I don't know. why don't they?


Because we are a soft touch as opposed to all of the others.

If they wanted safety for their children then they have opportunities along the way that have less risk.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> You realise that they don't all come to the U.K? we are not pulling our weight compared to other countries in the E.U at the moment


I know.

I am talking from a UK perspective as the OP asked ''Should we do more''


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Because we are a soft touch as opposed to all of the others.
> 
> If they wanted safety for their children then they have opportunities along the way that have less risk.


THEY DIDN'T DIE TRYING TO CROSS THE CHANNEL THEY DIED TRYING TO REACH GREECE


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> THEY DIDN'T DIE TRYING TO CROSS THE CHANNEL THEY DIED TRYING TO REACH GREECE


THE OP IS ASKING IF WE SHOULD TAKE MORE RESPONSIBILITY!

I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE ARTICLE, I AM TALKING ABOUT THE SITUATION AS A WHOLE, AS THE OP ASKED!



BettySwallocks said:


> if this doesn't pull at your heart strings, then you're no fellow human of mine. Having a young lad myself it's a pretty upsetting picture to see.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3219553/Terrible-fate-tiny-boy-symbolises-desperation-thousands-Body-drowned-Syrian-refugee-washed-Turkish-beach-family-tried-reach-Europe.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> THEY DIDN'T DIE TRYING TO CROSS THE CHANNEL THEY DIED TRYING TO REACH GREECE


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> THE OP IS ASKING IF WE SHOULD TAKE MORE RESPONSIBILITY!
> 
> I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE ARTICLE, I AM TALKING ABOUT THE SITUATION AS A WHOLE, AS THE OP ASKED!


Sorry I didn't realise you decided to comment on a different situation to the one the O/P posted.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

We should indeed be doing more, a lot more, to stop them getting all the way to our borders. We should be doing more to force other countries to buck their ideas up, we should be putting more pressure on Germany to grow a back bone


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

superpube said:


> Compared to where many immigrants / refugees come from, our country truly is a paradise worth risking death getting in to


who's that in your avi?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

end of the day the west is destroying a lot of these peoples homes through war soooooo its our fault

:thumb:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Sabrina


fu**ing bastard fu**ing quoting system is well ****ed.

Sabrina is in @superpube's avi


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> end of the day the west is destroying a lot of these peoples homes through war soooooo its our fault
> 
> :thumb:


Definitely our governments fault, but not the public's fault. I say 'Murica is mostly to blame for their insistence at invading for natural resources and dragging us by the balls with them


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> Sorry I didn't realise you decided to comment on a different situation to the one the O/P posted.


I am sorry that you hadn't read the OP's title of ''Immigration should we do more'' and that it actually said ''immigration should we do more in this one cause of the boy found off the coast of turkey''

Any person with at least an ounce of common sense can see that the OP is talking about immigration as a whole not one specific case!

Idiot!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

The world is a cruel place, and fair does not exist.

It's an incredibly touchy subject but I do believe you've got to act in self-interest. We control our borders and should choose wholey, where possible the amount of people that can seek "asylum" here.

Different countries have different attitudes to migration, and the overwhelming feeling seems to be in England at least we do not want to see a large influx of migrants.

If masses in other countries feel whole heartedly that is their moral responsibility to do so and allow them in then that's admirable.

Look after your own before thinking of others-


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

WW3 soon come.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> fu**ing bastard fu**ing quoting system is well ****ed.
> 
> Sabrina is in @superpube's avi


the teenage witch?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont give a fck wether they let them in or not ,infact i dont give a fck about anything


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> the teenage witch?


ahhh so it is, so it is.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Just shows how dumb some people are, people risking their lives to get to Europe but people in the U.K simply assume they're risking their lives to get to the U.K and not Europe.

Like there is a genocide in Syria but people think Syrians are trying to get to Europe because if they get to the U.K they'll get some benefits and won't have to go to work.

It's an abhorrent amount of ignorance.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> ahhh so it is, so it is.


why do you ask?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> Just shows how dumb some people are, people risking their lives to get to Europe but people in the U.K simply assume they're risking their lives to get to the U.K and not Europe.
> 
> Like there is a genocide in Syria but people think Syrians are trying to get to Europe because if they get to the U.K they'll get some benefits and won't have to go to work.
> 
> It's an abhorrent amount of ignorance.


Can you know the intentions of them any more than one of the dumb people you speak of?

If a Syrian family is trying to escape the country and get to safety why chose the UK when it is very far down the list of safe countries they have to cross to get to safety!

The majority of people will agree that the reason for that is that we are a soft touch!

If it was me, my family, my children, I would stop at the next safest place as to eliminate the risk of one of my children getting hurt along the prolonged journey


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Marvin Monkey said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> Although it's grim what's happening to these people, it isn't practical or right that another countries *indigenous population should suffer and have most of what they've worked for or grandparents have worked (and died for) taken away from them* because another country somewhere on the planet has imploded.
> 
> Don't forget this isn't new what's happening here, there has been mass migration throughout history but it has happened at a slow steady manageable pace where all the additional infrastructure necessary has been put in place to support those extra numbers. What's happening now is a ticking time bomb.


It's because they see us as a handout state which simply isn't the case as I've stated before.

Are you saying you are suddenly going to have everything taken away from you because 10 Syrian Refugee Families have moved into your City?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Just shows how dumb some people are, people risking their lives to get to Europe but people in the U.K simply assume they're risking their lives to get to the U.K and not Europe.
> 
> Like there is a genocide in Syria but people think Syrians are trying to get to Europe because if they get to the U.K they'll get some benefits and won't have to go to work.
> 
> It's an abhorrent amount of ignorance.


Majority of this forum are British, so naturally have a vested interest.

People cost money, the tax payer pays the bulk of that. Leaving aside morality, if we were to choose who came into this country it would be of benefit to Britain.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

superpube said:


> why do you ask?


just curious that's all, recognised her but couldn't put a name to it.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Let's not forget anyone who gets a foot in the door in Europe will then be heading for either the U.K or Germany once theyve gotten an EU passport


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I think it is the case we are a handout state but we lost our priorities somewhere along the way...their are foster children living on the streets begging because when they reach a certain age and are no longer under social services if a carer dosnt wish to continue housing them or they are beyond control...they end up on the streets. Ex soldiers are living on the streets once they have had limbs removed been through rehab where do they go?? If their families can't house them they are on the streets....If we take in 10,000 where will they go? Or if they are re housed and our own on the streets is that fair? I just think we should sort our own s**t out first..then look to being mother Teresa once that's done.


The vast majority of teenagers or ex servicemen that are homeless is usually due to drink or drug problems or simply not wanting help from the system. What you are quoting is simply media driven hogwash that you have read printed by the rags Skye.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> let 10,000 in is what they're saying.


43000 towns in Great Britain would cope very easily to home 10000 refugees. The problem lies in Council red tape in freeing up homes.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

With every group of people that come there's likely to be people that will just scrounge and do fvckall but how can you tell? Either let them all in and sort it out and turn them away and let them die... It's obviously annoying as fvck to see people scrounge and abuse the system but I've seen enough people from less fortunate countries come here and do the "less glamorous" jobs and work hard to rebuild their life. Can't just turn around and say they come here and get comfortable doing nothing.. plenty that use the system as a stepping stone then earn off their own back


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Can you know the intentions of them any more than one of the dumb people you speak of?
> 
> If a Syrian family is trying to escape the country and get to safety why chose the UK when it is very far down the list of safe countries they have to cross to get to safety!
> 
> ...


As I said in my previous point, they are trying to get to the E.U, because it is safe, not the U.K. I don't suppose when they're hopping on a boat they might die on that they care about the U.K, they just want the E.U, they won't give a flying fanny which E.U nation they settle in.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sammym said:


> Do you truly believe this rubbish? I'm trying to work out if you are trying to wind people up...
> 
> How can we be both a handout state, whilst not handing out? People end up on the streets for a lot of reasons. State benefits will usually stop this happening. Young people leaving foster care are not turfed onto the streets.
> 
> ...


believe?? This would assume u think I heard it.....I work with it so I know it happens. I said we are a handout state but with selective priorities..so I didn't say we are and were not. I know people end up on the streets for various reasons but I wasn't talking about every person I chose specifics and those groups DO need help. I didn't say foster children are turfed on the streets...they go through a system of course but I gave examples of what can happen. Ex soldiers DO end up on the streets iv seen it.I can also assure u...again I'm not saying all but I'm saying these are groups that need help too and I think it given here before it's given else where. 10.000 people can go where they want?? And u tell me I'm talking rubbish....ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Vincey said:


> The vast majority of teenagers or ex servicemen that are homeless is usually due to drink or drug problems or simply not wanting help from the system. What you are quoting is simply media driven hogwash that you have read printed by the rags Skye.


no it's not the case at all jeeeeesus....one of them ' their all alcoholics or druggies' u know nothing about me to say that...u assume but ur very wrong I don't buy papers or watch news because like u I think it's crap..please...don't insult my intelligence...hogwash...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> believe?? This would assume u think I heard it.....I work with it so I know it happens. I said we are a handout state but with selective priorities..so I didn't say we are and were not. I know people end up on the streets for various reasons but I wasn't talking about every person I chose specifics and those groups DO need help. I didn't say foster children are turfed on the streets...they go through a system of course but I gave examples of what can happen. Ex soldiers DO end up on the streets iv seen it.I can also assure u...again I'm not saying all but I'm saying these are groups that need help too and I think it given here before it's given else where. 10.000 people can go where they want?? And u tell me I'm talking rubbish....ok


Brits that end up on the streets are those who want to be on the streets or those that are mentally ill and can't get themselves together to make some simple applications to their local council. Not much you can do about people like that.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> believe?? This would assume u think I heard it....*.I work with it so I know it happens*. I said we are a handout state but with selective priorities..so I didn't say we are and were not. I know people end up on the streets for various reasons but I wasn't talking about every person I chose specifics and those groups DO need help. I didn't say foster children are turfed on the streets...they go through a system of course but I gave examples of what can happen. * Ex soldiers DO end up on the streets iv seen it.I can also assure u...*again I'm not saying all but I'm saying these are groups that need help too and I think it given here before it's given else where. 10.000 people can go where they want?? And u tell me I'm talking rubbish....ok


I'll say this again. You are talking complete rubbish. Complete and utter rubbish.

Please give me your examples of these ex soldiers who have had their limbs removed who are homeless in the UK? I am an ex soldier. I was medically discharged from the Army. I went through Headley Court and saw the type of blokes who you are insulting. For the sake of their dignity - I'll correct you. They are provided with adapted accommodation. If it is anyway possible they keep a job in the armed forces. They also get a lump sum payout through AFCS, they would then be eligible for a war pension. Finally they could be eligible for other disability benefits.

Please do not post further insulting rubbish when you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> just curious that's all, recognised her but couldn't put a name to it.


How could you not know the Sabrina!! Were you never 13?

(In the nineties..)


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> no it's not the case at all jeeeeesus....one of them ' their all alcoholics or druggies' u know nothing about me to say that...u assume but ur very wrong I don't buy papers or watch news because like u I think it's crap I can't read..please...don't insult my intelligence...hogwash...


Yes - don't insult her intelligence because she has none.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> no it's not the case at all jeeeeesus....one of them ' their all alcoholics or druggies' u know nothing about me to say that...u assume but ur very wrong I don't buy papers or watch news because like u I think it's crap..please...don't insult my intelligence...hogwash...


Sorry, I just don't buy what you are saying and that's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

Actually i am not from uk or so- i am from austria and yes every day about 2000 refugees arriving to greece, but as you know most of them come to Austria and Germany- Greece is the first arrival on one sode on other side spain and italy is too- they are poor people imo and they need help- but europe is not working and other countries as Serbia, mazedonien, hungary are responsible for the so called domino effekt!

So the refugees come to serbia, but they say they go to mazedonia, mazedonia says further to hungary, and hungary is pissed.

Then they come to Austria as we have 300 000 asks for asyl just this year, for example : last year we had 150 000 asks for asyl- so in my opinion- europe is not working together!!!

We and germany get hundredthousands of refugees and other countries have to help us- as i live in austria we are a small country, whith lets say a bad situation to get work for the new generation.

The pretty wack thing imo is: the most asks for asyl in Austria and Germany are nit even from syria where the war is current and akut. No the most asyl asks are from kosovo and albania!!! Thats a big fkng joke- there is no war and no hunting of religion!!!!

So they just want to get the benefit of our social system-! I am not a nazi or so but they should get the f**k out of our country because the ones that need real help maybe get no place because so many of the wrong people come to [email protected]

Biig problem and i am very angry about that!!!

So enough bad enhlish to read guys


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sammym said:


> I'll say this again. You are talking complete rubbish. Complete and utter rubbish.
> 
> Please give me your examples of these ex soldiers who have had their limbs removed who are homeless in the UK? I am an ex soldier. I was medically discharged from the Army. I went through Headley Court and saw the type of blokes who you are insulting. For the sake of their dignity - I'll correct you. They are provided with adapted accommodation. If it is anyway possible they keep a job in the armed forces. They also get a lump sum payout through AFCS, they would then be eligible for a war pension. Finally they could be eligible for other disability benefits.
> 
> Please do not post further insulting rubbish when you have no idea what you are talking about.


and backatcha.....ur not listening to me..possibly because I'm female! I havnt said ALL THE EX SERVICEMEN I havnt said there's 100s out there ...but there are some...SOME...and in my opinion they need taking care of before 10,000 other people...

what rank?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

superpube said:


> How could you not recognise Sabrina!! Where you never 13?
> 
> (In the nineties..)


born 1990


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I think it is the case we are a handout state but we lost our priorities somewhere along the way...their are foster children living on the streets begging because when they reach a certain age and are no longer under social services if a carer dosnt wish to continue housing them or they are beyond control...they end up on the streets. Ex soldiers are living on the streets once they have had limbs removed been through rehab where do they go?? If their families can't house them they are on the streets....If we take in 10,000 where will they go? Or if they are re housed and our own on the streets is that fair? I just think we should sort our own s**t out first..then look to being mother Teresa once that's done.


Prioritise these people over the british scroungers who fake disabilities and dont bother looking for work... Don't prioritise them over refugees who have had their lives destroyed and genuinely want to rebuild their life. I'd happily swap 10,000 benefit cheats for 10,000 refugees.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jay2110 said:


> Prioritise these people over the british scroungers who fake disabilities and dont bother looking for work... Don't prioritise them over refugees who have had their lives destroyed and genuinely want to rebuild their life. I'd happily swap 10,000 benefit cheats for 10,000 refugees.


yes..but that's a whole different subject.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> born 1990


shouldn't you have Hannah Montana in your avi then?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

All these people who are hell bent on let them in, let them in, we should do more blah blah blah. Hows about you house a family, feed, cloth them etc? If you had to personally keep these family's, peoples opinions would be different.

Its ok saying 4300 cities would cope but there's issues freeing up homes, what do you suggest kick people out so immigrants can move it? Also who will keep them, the state?

There are issues in the country that need addressing and dealing with before we offer an helping hand to anyone else.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> and backatcha.....ur not listening to me..possibly because I'm female! I havnt said ALL THE EX SERVICEMEN I havnt said there's 100s out there ...but there are some...SOME...and in my opinion they need taking care of before 10,000 other people...
> 
> what rank?


You are not going to come back at me. There is not a single ex serviceman in this country who has had his limbs blown off, who is living on the streets homeless. Not a single one. If there was, they would be doing so by choice, but there is not. I've already explained the help and support they would get. They would get that for life. SAAFA and their regimental association would jump straight in and help if that was not enough. I have enough direct experience of this to know what I'm talking about.

This country has many examples of people not being supported by the state. We do not need to make up offensive tales to feel ashamed of ourselves. We lock mentally ill people up in Police cells, because there are not enough beds on mental health wards, we do not provide legal support to vulnerable people because we want to save a few pennies. Ex Servicemen are well looked after by the state. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> yes..but that's a whole different subject.


But still one that needs dealing with. How can we turn away immigrants that carry a risk of abusing the system when we have Brits here that definitely abuse the system?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> All these people who are hell bent on let them in, let them in, we should do more blah blah blah. Hows about you house a family, feed, cloth them etc? If you had to personally keep these family's, peoples opinions would be different.
> 
> Its ok saying 4300 cities would cope but there's issues freeing up homes, what do you suggest kick people out so immigrants can move it? Also who will keep them, the state?
> 
> There are issues in the country that need addressing and dealing with before we offer an helping hand to anyone else.


There are good people out there http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/iceland/11835537/10000-Icelanders-offer-to-house-Syrian-refugees-after-authors-call.html


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

IMO-

Europe is doing it all wrong- would be a lot better to operate together as an union- that means of course we have to help! But the problems are that europe should interact in the countrys where the war is happening so that the people can live in their countries without fear and to live a happy live and have children - they can go to school and so on!

I think america is hiding away - they are also responsible for soo many refugees from irak and so on- they should help know !!

And the problem is not solved if the whole muslem countries at war are coming to europe - at first that is for our generations no solve of the problem and for the its also not the best.. because they come' they arre hoping they can get a good future but for real... they cant get work because there are not so many places- they cant learn the language good because they are too much amd we have less teachers -- that are only a few problems- not talking about the cultural diffrents because they can only be solved with the time! And nit everyone is the same!

Puh


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> if this doesn't pull at your heart strings, then you're no fellow human of mine. Having a young lad myself it's a pretty upsetting picture to see.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3219553/Terrible-fate-tiny-boy-symbolises-desperation-thousands-Body-drowned-Syrian-refugee-washed-Turkish-beach-family-tried-reach-Europe.html
> 
> ...


My house its open to any of them

You pay for it


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> My house its open to any of them
> 
> You pay for it


I can't afford my own I'm not going to pay for somebody else's.

your an immigrant anyway, id of thought youd be more welcoming than others?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> As I said in my previous point, they are trying to get to the E.U, because it is safe, not the U.K. I don't suppose when they're hopping on a boat they might die on that they care about the U.K, they just want the E.U, they won't give a flying fanny which E.U nation they settle in.


That's a bit naive mate, if that's the case why are there 3000 migrants camped outside the train station in Hungary? That is a safe EU country but it's not where they want to be, why are there 1000's in Calais?

I feel sorry for them, and I have no doubt some (not all) are fleeing some horrific treatment, but to think they are just looking for safety and not the best economic outlook is just silly.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> There are good people out there http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/iceland/11835537/10000-Icelanders-offer-to-house-Syrian-refugees-after-authors-call.html


i totally agree mate but the bad ones ruin it for all the good ones and while you have bad ones people won't help the good ones.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

The UK is not pulling it's weight whatsoever in this crisis. Europe as a whole is not working. People whining about all the immigrants/asylum seekers we're having come in, you don't even know how pitiful our intake is compared to the rest of Europe who are no more deserving of the burden than us.

The major reason some of these people (a very small number compared to the total number reaching EU shores) want to get into the UK is that we have such incredibly lax work regulations. They can get work almost immediately after arriving while most of the rest of Europe prevents them from doing so while they are trapped in the asylum application system.

Our government encourages these people to seek entry and has done nothing to discourage it.

The vast majority of migrants enter Europe in Greece and Italy... Hardly countries that can handle it and why should they take in every single arrival while we sit here and go yeah but they should stop in the first safest country!

http://www.thelocal.fr/20141013/calais-migrants-were-not-welcome-in-france


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That's a bit naive mate, if that's the case why are there 3000 migrants camped outside the train station in Hungary? That is a safe EU country but it's not where they want to be, why are there 1000's in Calais?
> 
> I feel sorry for them, and I have no doubt some (not all) are fleeing some horrific treatment, but to think they are just looking for safety and not the best economic outlook is just silly.


No it isn't naive, it's because Hungary is refusing to take them now.

The ones at Calais are from all over the place, and yeh it's because they think they'll have a better life here than other European countries. I think that why we think they want to come here is different from why they are, it's probably because we speak English so they'll fit in easier. Their numbers are much smaller than coming from Syria though. Syrian refugees are a much larger problem.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> No it isn't naive, it's because Hungary is refusing to take them now.
> 
> The ones at Calais are from all over the place, and yeh it's because they think they'll have a better life here than other European countries. I think that why we think they want to come here is different from why they are, it's probably because we speak English so they'll fit in easier. Their numbers are much smaller than coming from Syria though. Syrian refugees are a much larger problem.


Hungary is stopping them leaving. They want to get onto trains to Germany, but under EU rules it is Hungaries responsibility to process them. They could stay in Hungary, but they are kicking off because they want to leave.

What grates on me is the fu**ing Germans trying to bully other countries into taking more in. If Germany want to take hundreds of thousands in, then good for them, but they shouldn't be telling others what to do.

Won't have this problem after the referendum, I believe we'll vote to come out of Europe. Then Merkel can get ****ed.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Think Angela merkel is having a rather big rethink. Makes me laugh that a few days ago she was going on about immigrants are welcome in Germany. Now that she has realised the immigrants are going to number the millions she is having a UTurn moment.

Any kids that die are on the parents . Nobody is forcing anybody to cross the ocean. Turkey is a huge country and is relatively peaceful. Time to be selfish, I already pay for 70 percent of the british people who take more out of the pot than they pay in and im not willing to have to pay for the rest of the world to live off me either.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> I can't afford my own I'm not going to pay for somebody else's.
> 
> your an immigrant anyway, id of thought youd be more welcoming than others?


Seen those kid sand old people breaks my heart mate....

If I could I accommodate all of them in my place...

A rather pay to feed them that no pay taxes for lazy jobless British


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Hungary is stopping them leaving. They want to get onto trains to Germany, but under EU rules it is Hungaries responsibility to process them. They could stay in Hungary, but they are kicking off because they want to leave.
> 
> What grates on me is the fu**ing Germans trying to bully other countries into taking more in. If Germany want to take hundreds of thousands in, then good for them, but they shouldn't be telling others what to do.
> 
> Won't have this problem after the referendum, I believe we'll vote to come out of Europe. Then Merkel can get ****ed.


What do you want to happen to them then?


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I couldn't help but read that in the accent I presume you would have


my accent is special.. even from where i come from xD


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

criscross85 said:


> my accent is special.. even from where i come from xD


lol another great grammatic sentence


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

> What do you want to happen to them then?


Of course they don't want to stay in the eastern european countries. Not even bulgrarians, romanian, pols and what have you nationals want to stay in their own countries thats why milllions of them have all pissed off to Germany, UK and other western european countries first chance they got.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> What do you want to happen to them then?


In what way? I want each country to be able to make there own decisions without pressure from outside influences. If we say we're taking no one, then that should be that.

There is a limit to how many any country should take, common sense dictates that if we or anyone else don't restrict the numbers we allow in to Europe then the flood gates will open. The numbers will run into the millions over the next few years. There are 28 countries in the European Union, but ask any migrant where they want to settle and there will maybe be five countries on the list.

I don't have the answer, but neither does anyone else.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There is one point I think that is missed, when we say We?! I don't think an upwardly mobile person from a wealthy background, with every door open to him is the same WE as someone who is finding it hard to get a stable well paying job that is permanent and would like to find a place for him and his partner to live but cant afford the rents because of lack of housing and the flooded labour market making wages not worth working for, he is the person that will be impacted the most, now if he/she feels quite unsympathetic its because these people have the most to loose by an open door approach, not the politician or their son/daughter they will not have to fight for a job or flat and find themselves passed over for an immigrant that will work for peanuts.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

freddee said:


> There is one point I think that is missed, when we say We?! I don't think an upwardly mobile person from a wealthy background, with every door open to him is the same WE as someone who is finding it hard to get a stable well paying job that is permanent and would like to find a place for him and his partner to live but cant afford the rents because of lack of housing and the flooded labour market making wages not worth working for, he is the person that will be impacted the most, now if he/she feels quite unsympathetic its because these people have the most to loose by an open door approach, not the politician or their son/daughter they will not have to fight for a job or flat and find themselves passed over for an immigrant that will work for peanuts.


This is very true, which is why I would have to question any working class Brit who votes Labour.As Labour would let the world and his wife into the country.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> This is very true, which is why I would have to question any working class Brit who votes Labour.As Labour would let the world and his wife into the country.


Listen mate though not being a Labour voter I imagine the chairman of the CBI (confederation of British industries) Tories to the man, want as much cheap labour as possible and fcuk the rest of us!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

freddee said:


> Listen mate though not being a Labour voter I imagine the chairman of the CBI (confederation of British industries) Tories to the man, want as much cheap labour as possible and fcuk the rest of us!


True again mate, but on the whole the Tories are right wing, and I believe would like to keep immigration as low as possible.

Also a huge Euro sceptic contingent in the party who don't like being told what to do by others in Europe


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Lotte said:


> The UK is not pulling it's weight whatsoever in this crisis. Europe as a whole is not working. People whining about all the immigrants/asylum seekers we're having come in, you don't even know how pitiful our intake is compared to the rest of Europe who are no more deserving of the burden than us.
> 
> The major reason some of these people (a very small number compared to the total number reaching EU shores) want to get into the UK is that we have such incredibly lax work regulations. They can get work almost immediately after arriving while most of the rest of Europe prevents them from doing so while they are trapped in the asylum application system.
> 
> ...


If Britain were connected to the rest of Europe by land, I'm sure we would have many more arriving.

The vast numbers of migrants enter through Greece and Italy because of their geographical location. Britain should not be obliged to assist every country in its time of need, nor is it practical to do so.

And Europe as a whole has not been working for many years now, unsustainable farce that is the European "union".

Finally to talk about pulling its weight, Britain has the sixth largest population of immigrants in the world, the only eu country that has more is Germany. @wikipedia


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> True again mate, but on the whole the Tories are right wing, and I believe would like to keep immigration as low as possible.
> 
> Also a huge Euro sceptic contingent in the party who don't like being told what to do by others in Europe


Yes there is but no one was as much a Euro sceptic as Tony Benn, he just said it as it is, I very much doubt if you would have found him screwing his expenses, mind you I bet he didn't have to?!,

Lets face it the whole shebang was caused by American foreign policy which Britain backed, both sides of the house, the invasion of Iraq started all this sh1t now...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

freddee said:


> Yes there is but no one was as much a Euro sceptic as Tony Benn, he just said it as it is, I very much doubt if you would have found him screwing his expenses, mind you I bet he didn't have to?!,
> 
> Lets face it the whole shebang was caused by American foreign policy which Britain backed, both sides of the house, the invasion of Iraq started all this sh1t now...


Yup, we meddled when we shouldn't have. Iraq and Libya especially. Everyone thought the fall of Hussein, Ghaddafi, Mubarrak etc etc was great, that the people would finally have democracy! Hasn't turned out quite so Idyllic has it?


----------



## chris1234 (May 10, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> let 10,000 in is what they're saying.


The problem with this mate is that there will be another 10,000 people and another and another. The UK, specifically England, is very overcrowded and being a small island we can only sustain so many people. When people say that we are not doing as much as other European countries it should be taken into account the amount of space we have compared to them. I do think it is a really sad situation and something should be done but I do not think just allowing those 10,000 people is the answer.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> You realise that they don't all come to the U.K? we are not pulling our weight compared to other countries in the E.U at the moment


Yes other countries take a lot of them, Germany for example has taken hundreds of thousands. But you say we are not pulling our weight, I've two views on that:

1, Germany is much bigger so has the space ( although they are beginning to struggle )

2, just because other countries take immigrants doesn't mean we have to, or should.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the figure is 3000 a day are arriving in hungary alone, and how many thousands a day more via greece and other routes. If you were to announce to the world "if you get to the gate of europe we will let you in " then your going to get 20/30/40 plus times that number making their way.

I can't blame them. if somebody said to me i could make guaranteed 10 times my salary per year by making my way to america id be off this minute finding a tunnel under the border in mexico or crossing over a dry stream into texas. you got to think the average wage in bulgaria is 200 quid a month which is why eastern europeans come and nobody wants to stay there. so id imagine leaving a refugee camp in lebanon for a 20k job in london or berlin is like paradise

If once the war in Syria or whereever finished these people would voluntarily go back id be happy to give them temporary residence. but you bloody well know that even if peace came to syria or afghanistan or whereever they will never go back.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> I don't know. why don't they?


They do, hundreds of thousands stop before they get to the UK. Germany for example is the worlds 2nd most popular destination - after the US - for immigrants


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

No

Lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sick of hearing about migrants TBH.

we need to sort ourselves out before taking on 10s of thousands of migrants. Dont mean it in a racist way, just we already have a struggling health services, lack of housing pushing up house prices with people struggling to get on the property ladder. Lack of school places and childcare. We dont need more people over here at the moment.

im extremely surprised Germany hasnt buckled yet, expected 800k migrants this year alone, but possibly be over 1 million. Thats over 1% if theyre population landing into theyre country needing to be housed, fed, educated and looked after. How many more can they take??

so glad with have a sea between us and europe.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder if the shoe was on the other foot,would they take us?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the Politicans and all who voted for the illegal Wars in the Middle East etc, should be made to give up their homes to those who are suffering because of their greed....tony blair etc, I wont be happy until I see he's been washed up somewere, the c**t


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 114525


Thats unfair, and an inaccurate generalisation.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

We can spend billions on nuclear deterants, spend lots of money on pointless things but cannot address this crisis?

We should play our part as humans and allow some to take asylum on a case by case basis.

Unfortunately, this mass migration is ultimately down to countless illegal wars and our monetary system where the poor are made poorer and the rich are made richer.

The tories, bankers and rich should be thrown in jail and their mega mansions given to those in needs as their all complicit in the cause of this.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

you can't bomb people's homes and be mad when they try to emigrate to your country


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

shay1490 said:


> edited.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There are millions of people all over the world who want to live in a better country like the UK. At some point we have to discriminate and refuse entry to these people or we will be flooded by more people than we can handle.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

zak007 said:


> We can spend billions on nuclear deterants, spend lots of money on pointless things but cannot address this crisis?
> 
> We should play our part as humans and allow some to take asylum on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


Find a better alternative to Capitalism that works in reality and is not destined to remain strewn across the mind of an idealist.

A strong moral conscious is an emotional hinderence when looking at large scale mass migration.

What pointless things does our government spend on? Everything we spend on has a purpose. Whether or not you deem it pointless is incredibly subjective.

If you're going to have a strong conscious it should extend beyond human suffering caused by other humans. The selfishness of our species is ever prevelent in our inability to tackle truly global (warming) problems, amongst the countless list of others.

I don't think it'd be too inaccurate to say the majority of suffering of every species is done at the hand of humans.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

We should look after our own before trying to care for others. Those asylum seekers are in a terrible situation, but we are not the hotel of the world. We cannot let everyone in.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Do you truly believe this rubbish? I'm trying to work out if you are trying to wind people up...
> 
> How can we be both a handout state, whilst not handing out? People end up on the streets for a lot of reasons. State benefits will usually stop this happening. Young people leaving foster care are not turfed onto the streets.
> 
> ...


I have worked with a homeless organisation, & what skye posted is correct.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I have worked with a homeless organisation, & what skye posted is correct.


I have worked with my regimental association and saffa and can confirm its rubbish. By worked with - I mean supported both financially and with my time and effort.

Im not willing to go into full details on this forum but I can say with certainty that no veteran who lost his limbs in service is living on the streets.

I had my knee cap smashed into bits, one testicle destroyed and a few other injuries in my military service so this is a personal topic for me. Apparently I screamed like a baby when I was injured but I can't remember a thing. What I do know is that no genuine serviceman goes without after a severe injury.

Note - if anyone can provide evidence that a UK veteran who lost his limbs in service is living on the streets, I will personally drive to that person pick them up and then pay for a hotel until the service charities jump in. Unless the person chooses to live like that, it cannot happen.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> All these people who are hell bent on let them in, let them in, we should do more blah blah blah. Hows about you house a family, feed, cloth them etc? If you had to personally keep these family's, peoples opinions would be different.
> 
> Its ok saying 4300 cities would cope but there's issues freeing up homes, what do you suggest kick people out so immigrants can move it? Also who will keep them, the state?
> 
> There are issues in the country that need addressing and dealing with before we offer an helping hand to anyone else.


R.I.P Humanity


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

The amount of suffering, agony and death Britain has caused over the centuries, they should open their borders and let everyone in.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> The amount of suffering, agony and death Britain has caused over the centuries, they should open their borders and let everyone in.what a


Thank god the government don't think like you, I'm guessing your family doesn't originate from Britain


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

jimbo83 said:


> Thank god the government don't think like you, I'm guessing your family doesn't originate from Britain


No you're right, I'm a foreigner. But my ancestors were murdered by the British in the late 1800's/early 1900's, like they did with most of the countries they invaded.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a 6 month old son and yet this picture/story does not make me think we should be doing more to accomadate them. We do enough, we have enough immigrants for the system to deal with.

We shouldn't be such a soft touch, and have a system of handouts in place so that the people flying genuine sh1t holes will be happy to stop once they make a country like turkey, Italy, France, Germany ect. They pass plenty of liveable countries and risk life and limb for a free lunch in the UK, which in my eyes is wrong the other EU countries should help more and we should have a more robust system in place that wouldn't attract so many as we wouldn't be handing out free houses and money


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Its all getting a bit tiring now.. I especially hate how all of those do-gooders who say we shouldn't be policing the world all think we should be babysitting it still!

I feel for these people and the sh!tty situation that they are put in but the more this goes on, with more and more arriving, the more I think that something does need to be done to stop them.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> No you're right, I'm a foreigner. But my ancestors were murdered by the British in the late 1800's/early 1900's, like they did with most of the countries they invaded.


Unfortunately that's life and also history, thankfully we live in a slightly more civilised world now. Most people will have some relatives killed during some war if you go back far enough, my great grandad was killed in the second world war fighting for the freedom we all hold so dear now, without their effort who knows how a Nazi world would have been. I don't hold any grudge against the Germans as its the past and we all have to move on! Out of interest do you live in the UK now? And if so why do you live here if you have bad feeling towards this country


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> I have a 6 month old son and yet this picture/story does not make me think we should be doing more to accomadate them. We do enough, we have enough immigrants for the system to deal with.
> 
> We shouldn't be such a soft touch, and have a system of handouts in place so that the people flying genuine sh1t holes will be happy to stop once they make a country like turkey, Italy, France, Germany ect. They pass plenty of liveable countries and risk life and limb for a free lunch in the UK, which in my eyes is wrong the other EU countries should help more and we should have a more robust system in place that wouldn't attract so many as we wouldn't be handing out free houses and money


Will be so much better if we get the F&ck out of Europe, shut the border, we have enough non noncontributing immigrants/asylum seekers already. If you want to come to the UK you should have to be able to add something positive i.e a points system like Australia, also no qualifying for any benefits until you have paid tax for 5 years. why should you take out when you haven't put in? It's bad enough we have our own lazy jobless hobo scroats that think its acceptable to sit on their lazy weed smoking arses instead of working.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

jimbo83 said:


> Will be so much better if we get the F&ck out of Europe, shut the border, we have enough non noncontributing immigrants/asylum seekers already. If you want to come to the UK you should have to be able to add something positive i.e a points system like Australia, also no qualifying for any benefits until you have paid tax for 5 years. why should you take out when you haven't put in? It's bad enough we have our own lazy jobless hobo scroats that think its acceptable to sit on their lazy weed smoking arses instead of working.


You know what nobody mentions... If we left the EU tomorrow, do you know what would change?

Fook all!

All of these EU laws are now part of british law and would have to be replaced one by one.

It would take decades.

TL/DR - we're screwed


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> You know what nobody mentions... If we left the EU tomorrow, do you know what would change?
> 
> Fook all!
> 
> ...


We could shut the border straight away, stop the influx of migrants with EU passports and start the process of sorting the mess out, if countries thought like you they would look at a crisis and give up, have some pride man.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> Will be so much better if we get the F&ck out of Europe, shut the border, we have enough non noncontributing immigrants/asylum seekers already. If you want to come to the UK you should have to be able to add something positive i.e a points system like Australia, also no qualifying for any benefits until you have paid tax for 5 years. why should you take out when you haven't put in? It's bad enough we have our own lazy jobless hobo scroats that think its acceptable to sit on their lazy weed smoking arses instead of working.


I totally agree we have so many dregs that think they deserve hand outs because they keep turning out children or those who are to fat to work think they deserve money to buy their frozen pizzas and chips from Iceland! The whole system is a joke and could wind you up so much if you were to sit down and actually look at the type of people getting money and houses for nothing and their attitude that they genuinely believe they deserve the free money, houses, food vouchers ect is a joke. If you can't afford children don't have one, if your getting to fat you can't work then your lack of work should mean less money to buy junk and force you to diet and lose weight to be able to find work again. I wish the nhs wasn't free, so many people take advantage of it also but that's another story


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

jimbo83 said:


> We could shut the border straight away, stop the influx of migrants with EU passports and start the process of sorting the mess out, if countries thought like you they would look at a crisis and give up, have some pride man.


No, no you cant.. it would be against british law.

Dont take my word for it, go look it up.

Its got fk all to do with pride, it has everything to do with recognising that the 'ug, shut the borders' mentality of the knuckle dragging masses isn't even close to a solution


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> I totally agree we have so many dregs that think they deserve hand outs because they keep turning out children or those who are to fat to work think they deserve money to buy their frozen pizzas and chips from Iceland! The whole system is a joke and could wind you up so much if you were to sit down and actually look at the type of people getting money and houses for nothing and their attitude that they genuinely believe they deserve the free money, houses, food vouchers ect is a joke. If you can't afford children don't have one, if your getting to fat you can't work then your lack of work should mean less money to buy junk and force you to diet and lose weight to be able to find work again. I wish the nhs wasn't free, so many people take advantage of it also but that's another story


Again agree 100%, if we exit Europe we can at least immediately stop EU citizens having the right to live in the UK, claim benefits and milk our health system. We need to stop foreigners milking us and then we need to turn our heads to the real task which is our own citizens that sponge and don't contribute. The whole welfare system in this country is a joke. I too agree we should not have a free NHS, it should be like the US. The NHS is the largest drain on public spending aside from pensions. Again why should someone who has never worked be able to claim a pension??? they have been retired since birth the lazy [email protected] BOILS MY PISS


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

jimbo83 said:


> Unfortunately that's life and also history, thankfully we live in a slightly more civilised world now. Most people will have some relatives killed during some war if you go back far enough, my great grandad was killed in the second world war fighting for the freedom we all hold so dear now, without their effort who knows how a Nazi world would have been. I don't hold any grudge against the Germans as its the past and we all have to move on! Out of interest do you live in the UK now? And if so why do you live here if you have bad feeling towards this country


I do live here and have lived here for the last 12 years. I also hold a British passport. Not sure why you think I have a bad feeling towards Britain? I love it over here and being from a place like South Africa, it's nice knowing I can go to work and not be hijacked on the way there, or have a BBQ over a weekend and not have someone rob me at gun point.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes said:


> We should look after our own before trying to care for others. Those asylum seekers are in a terrible situation, but we are not the hotel of the world. We cannot let everyone in.


you see the irony.....your Government isn't looking 'after their own', actually th omplete opposite.....It was Blairs Mafia that allowed anyone and everyone into Britain, inlcudin Criminals, people with no reason to move etc...then they go and support Wars and royally f**k up the situation in the Middle East....you reap what you sow.....don't lame the innocent people who are being bombed daily, nd watching entire families blown to bits, blame your bastard evil, filthy rich Politicans who created the mess for the 'wroking man'


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> No, no you cant.. it would be against british law.
> 
> Dont take my word for it, go look it up.
> 
> Its got fk all to do with pride, it has everything to do with recognising that the 'ug, shut the borders' mentality of the knuckle dragging masses isn't even close to a solution


If we weren't part of Europe they would not posses the right to work/live in the UK


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> I do live here and have lived here for the last 12 years. I also hold a British passport. Not sure why you think I have a bad feeling towards Britain? I love it over here and being from a place like South Africa, it's nice knowing I can go to work and not be hijacked on the way there, or have a BBQ over a weekend and not have someone rob me at gun point.


If you cared for this country you would not have said that Britain should open the floodgates to everyone, this would just send us further into turmoil. We are a small island, we cannot take every man and his dog. We need to stop letting people in this country that have nothing to offer the economy, charity time is over, we then need to figure out how to get the mass of lazy british people to want to work, I'm all for screwing the fat and lazy of the UK.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

jimbo83 said:


> If you cared for this country you would not have said that Britain should open the floodgates to everyone, this would just send us further into turmoil. We are a small island, we cannot take every man and his dog. We need to stop letting people in this country that have nothing to offer the economy, charity time is over, we then need to figure out how to get the mass of lazy british people to want to work, I'm all for screwing the fat and lazy of the UK.


It was tongue in cheek. Of course we shouldn't let everyone in. F*cking foreigners!!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

jimbo83 said:


> If we weren't part of Europe they would not posses the right to work/live in the UK


They would mate, thats what im getting at - the right to work/live here is now written into UK law, so that would have to be replaced.. which would have to go through parliment, which would contravene the human rights act (again part of uk law) and the best bit.. as the highest court in the land is currently recognised as the european court - be referred to them for a decision!

So we'd then have to change the law which recognises the eurpoean court and return to our own high court (another change to go through parliment)

How many years could that go on for?

Im not saying that we should do nothing, just trying to get across that nothing is going to change in the near (or even not so near) future.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Leeds89 said:


> Because we have a much more generous benefit system than the other safe countries. It isn't about safety, it's about economic migration (In most cases, not all)


if you think that these people are risking their lives for the dole then you are deluded


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Phil. said:


> if you think that these people are risking their lives for the dole then you are deluded


I get that theses people are fleeing war, that's a fair point. But anyone who thinks they aren't trying to cherry pick where they end up is deluded. Again, look at the situation in Hungary. They want to get to the UK/Germany for a better economic outcome, nothing to do with safety.

Any genuine asylum seekers who get to this country will be given housing and state handouts, that is fact.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I get that theses people are fleeing war, that's a fair point. But anyone who thinks they aren't trying to cherry pick where they end up is deluded. Again, look at the situation in Hungary. They want to get to the UK/Germany for a better economic outcome, nothing to do with safety.
> 
> Any genuine asylum seekers who get to this country will be given housing and state handouts, that is fact.


They want to get to Germany not U.K, they want to get to Germany because Germany says they are welcome there


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> They want to get to Germany not U.K, they want to get to Germany because Germany says they are welcome there


Have you spoken to each and every one of them then mate?

If all they were bothered about was safety they would register at the first safe haven they got too, whether that be Greece or Hungary or anywhere else. Germany can't take them all, so what happens then? You think they'll happily trot off to Lithuania, Slovenia or Hungary? Lol. I wish I had a pair of the rose tinted glasses some people have.

What is laughable is all the do-gooders think by letting a few hundred thousand in, the deaths in the med will stop. How will that work in practise? Are we going to send warships over to Libya etc and personally bring everyone across? If so I can guarantee there will be more than a few thousand wanting to cross!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Have you spoken to each and every one of them then mate?
> 
> If all they were bothered about was safety they would register at the first safe haven they got too, whether that be Greece or Hungary or anywhere else. Germany can't take them all, so what happens then? You think they'll happily trot off to Lithuania, Slovenia or Hungary? Lol. I wish I had a pair of the rose tinted glasses some people have.
> 
> What is laughable is all the do-gooders think by letting a few hundred thousand in, the deaths in the med will stop. How will that work in practise? Are we going to send warships over to Libya etc and personally bring everyone across? If so I can guarantee there will be more than a few thousand wanting to cross!


I've seen them on the news going on about Germany, what reason is there to believe they want to come here? The countries they are passing through aren't doing enough for them thus their desire to go to Germany.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> I've seen them on the news going on about Germany, what reason is there to believe they want to come here? The countries they are passing through aren't doing enough for them thus their desire to go to Germany.


Not doing enough for them? They are safe aren't they, I thought you said that was all they wanted.

People need to have they ability to think further ahead than the next few months. So Europe commits to taking however many migrants over the next 6 months. Britain takes its fair share blah blah blah. Then what? When next summer people are still dying trying to get to Europe. Opening the doors, will just escalate the problem as more would then try to cross, and eventually a line would need to be drawn. Allowing a few thousand asylum seekers into the country as Yvette Cooper and the like are proposing is like putting an Elastoplast over a gunshot wound, it's a token gesture.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Not doing enough for them? They are safe aren't they, I thought you said that was all they wanted.
> 
> People need to have they ability to think further ahead than the next few months. So Europe commits to taking however many migrants over the next 6 months. Britain takes its fair share blah blah blah. Then what? When next summer people are still dying trying to get to Europe. Opening the doors, will just escalate the problem as more would then try to cross, and eventually a line would need to be drawn. Allowing a few thousand asylum seekers into the country as Yvette Cooper and the like are proposing is like putting an Elastoplast over a gunshot wound, it's a token gesture.


They're not being provided with anywhere to live, which is not safe, of course they will keep trying to get to Germany when Germany has said they're welcome. Wouldn't you?


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

> They're not being provided with anywhere to live, which is not safe, of course they will keep trying to get to Germany when Germany has said they're welcome. Wouldn't you?


The plan today was to ship them all East to refugee camps in Hungary and eastern europe but as soon as the migrants realised they started to make a fuss. they want to be ablle to choose which country they go to, to me thats not genuine refugees. Genuine refugees are grateful for anywhere that means they are not been raped or shot at. and from what I know serbia, albania, hunhgary, bulgaria are not at war and ive not seen any running gun battles on youtube to indicate otehrwise.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

can we afford to let 10,000 can turn into 20,000. We are a small island with nearly 65 million people living here. Charity start home we have ex service men and women living on the streets, cuts left right and centre NHS can't cope can we afford to take anymore.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

atencorps said:


> Genuine refugees are grateful for anywhere that means they are not been raped or shot at.


Absolute bollerques.

Everyone wants the best they can get. Genuine refugees are no doubt grateful for a period of time when they initially reach anywhere but their war torn home.

Everything is relative; when you're getting raped or shot at in your own country, anywhere else seems better. Once you get into another country your priorities change because you are one step further away from danger, you begin to have the luxury of wanting an even better life for yourself.

The guy begging on your city's streets is grateful for your spare change today, but that doesn't mean he wouldn't rather have a nice house in the suburbs if he could.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone who wants these people in then you take some in your house, you feed them, you clothe them etc. I bet we don't get many volunteers do we.

Ship em all back. I saw on the tv the other day about an interpreter who left his family to face the taliban so he could "have a better life" well you dont deserve one you cowardly scum.

I'm all for saving the children tho, it's not their fault so they can have all the help needed.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Anyone who wants these people in then you take some in your house, you feed them, you clothe them etc. I bet we don't get many volunteers do we.
> 
> Ship em all back. I saw on the tv the other day about an interpreter who left his family to face the taliban so he could "have a better life" well you dont deserve one you cowardly scum.
> 
> I'm all for saving the children tho, it's not their fault so they can have all the help needed.


So you would like to see us send them back so they can die?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> So you would like to see us send them back so they can die?


They will all die eventually anyway mate. That's part of being a living thing. Those who are of use to this country can come in but those who aren't just send them back. If they are that desperate they will fight the warlords of Africa and other things of that nature.

We are just an island. Let's select who we have in. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of British people much these days. This country would certainly benefit from a good thinning out. Then there would be more room for useful people.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> They will all die eventually anyway mate. That's part of being a living thing. Those who are of use to this country can come in but those who aren't just send them back. If they are that desperate they will fight the warlords of Africa and other things of that nature.
> 
> We are just an island. Let's select who we have in. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of British people much these days. This country would certainly benefit from a good thinning out. Then there would be more room for useful people.


young adolf here


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> They will all die eventually anyway mate. That's part of being a living thing. Those who are of use to this country can come in but those who aren't just send them back. If they are that desperate they will fight the warlords of Africa and other things of that nature.
> 
> We are just an island. Let's select who we have in. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of British people much these days. This country would certainly benefit from a good thinning out. Then there would be more room for useful people.


Who would do this selecting?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> young adolf here


survival of the fittest in every form of nature but us now mate. If we started with the jezza kyle lot and then the prisoners. We could then house the migrant kids in the prisons and give them schooling lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Who would do this selecting?


of what mate? The migrants or the country thinning out?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> of what mate? The migrants or the country thinning out?


The thinning out part.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> if this doesn't pull at your heart strings, then you're no fellow human of mine. Having a young lad myself it's a pretty upsetting picture to see.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3219553/Terrible-fate-tiny-boy-symbolises-desperation-thousands-Body-drowned-Syrian-refugee-washed-Turkish-beach-family-tried-reach-Europe.html
> 
> ...


Would they help us ??


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> The thinning out part.


not to sure atm. Someone who will spot use full people tbh. Eg those who are dole dossers and get p1ssed all day in town clearly have no use to anyone so they go.

would you like to be on the judging panel mate lol?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> The thinning out part.


There would need to be a panel like jury service and everyone would be assessed regarding their contribution/capability/criminal record. I like the sound of that


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> not to sure atm. Someone who will spot use full people tbh. Eg those who are dole dossers and get p1ssed all day in town clearly have no use to anyone so they go.
> 
> would you like to be on the judging panel mate lol?


No that is not for me. It sounds too much like genocide.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> There would need to be a panel like jury service and everyone would be assessed regarding their contribution/capability/criminal record. I like the sound of that


We cannot even get that right at times. I do agree something needs to give with the very few who milk it. But pushing groups of undesirables into the gas chamber is a horrible idea.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> No that is not for me. It sounds too much like genocide.


lol that's exactly what is mate


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> lol that's exactly what is mate


Are you looking for some reaction or do you actually believe in what you are posting?



harrison180 said:


> lol that's exactly what is mate


Are you looking for some reaction or do you actually believe in what you are posting?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> We cannot even get that right at times. I do agree something needs to give with the very few who milk it. But pushing groups of undesirables into the gas chamber is a horrible idea.


never said the gas chamber, send them to fight IS


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

They are money grabbing pricks who pass many suitable places to live without being in fair of being shot or raped but they risk their lives and children's lives for an easy ride in Britain, if they die on route then that's one, two, three or whatever amount atleast not to trouble our borders


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> They want to get to Germany not U.K, they want to get to Germany because Germany says they are welcome there


Germany welcomes them, because once they have EU passports they can travel.Guess where many will end up?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Germany welcomes them, because once they have EU passports they can travel.Guess where many will end up?


How long does it take to get a German passport?

The main reason they want to get to Germany is because 10% of asylum requests are granted in Hungary compared to 40% in Germany


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> *How long does it take to get a German passport?*
> 
> The main reason they want to get to Germany is because 10% of asylum requests are granted in Hungary compared to 40% in Germany


 Probably about 10 minutes,if they think they are coming here!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Probably about 10 minutes,if they think they are coming here!


I don't see why you think that if they're in Germany long enough to get a passport that they would then come here?


----------



## iPaulll (Aug 7, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> let 10,000 in is what they're saying.


No


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> They are money grabbing pricks who pass many suitable places to live without being in fair of being shot or raped but they risk their lives and children's lives for an easy ride in Britain, if they die on route then that's one, two, three or whatever amount atleast not to trouble our borders


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't get it, why post the picture? Doesn't make me feel any different. Unfortunately the children's father put their lives at risk as he wasn't happy in one safe country he wouldn't an easy ride of the soft touch British gov and in the end washed up dead.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I don't get it, why post the picture? Doesn't make me feel any different. Unfortunately the children's father put their lives at risk as he wasn't happy in one safe country he wouldn't an easy ride of the soft touch British gov and in the end washed up dead.


do you genuinely see refugees as a problem?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I see anyone who collect handouts and think they deserve them with out paying national insurance and tax as a problem regardless of where they are from. Admiralty we need to sort out the problem we have at home but we can't do that if the number keeps increasing by not clamping in on people trying to get it who bring nothing to our country!


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I see anyone who collect handouts and think they deserve them with out paying national insurance and tax as a problem regardless of where they are from. Admiralty we need to sort out the problem we have at home but we can't do that if the number keeps increasing by not clamping in on people trying to get it who bring nothing to our country!


I've found a solution. Deport people like you to make room for them. Absolute retard.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Phil. said:


> I've found a solution. Deport people like you to make room for them. Absolute retard.


could you elaborate how I am a retard? I work hard and pay my way in tax and national insurance. I don't take handouts from the gov!


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> could you elaborate how I am a retard? I work hard and pay my way in tax and national insurance. I don't take handouts from the gov!


because the 'us' and 'them' mentality is just ridiculous. Surely we should all help those in need regardless of whether they are taxpayers...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

If they only want safety, that is what they want isnt it? Then in that case why did they kick off when they got wind of they were going to be sent to refuge camps? They would be safe there, wouldn't you think?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Phil. said:


> because the 'us' and 'them' mentality is just ridiculous. Surely we should all help those in need regardless of whether they are taxpayers...


I don't think we should help all in need, we are not the world police and we cannot afford to help 'all in need'

we have so many problems at home that need addressed.

Someone who does not work and pay tax because they can't be bothered or they have let themselves get that fat then I think they should not get anything for free. Unless they were willing to give up their free time to do community service then they would of earned some benefits be it in the form of vouchers not cash to spend on a 47 inch plasma to watch jezza Kyle.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Phil. said:


> because the 'us' and 'them' mentality is just ridiculous. Surely we should all help those in need regardless of whether they are taxpayers...


Sadly mate, that is dreamland. Economic reality has to set in at some point. To 'help' all those affected by war,poverty famine etc etc is impossible.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Pinky said:


> If they only want safety, that is what they want isnt it? Then in that case why did they kick off when they got wind of they were going to be sent to refuge camps? They would be safe there, wouldn't you think?


because they were in hope of getting to Germany where they are being welcomed. For them, a 'holding camp' as they are being called is just that. A temporary camp. It isn't a permanent place, Whereas if they were to reach Germany, their ordeal would be more likely to be over.

i guess only they know the answer. Even if it is money motivated you can't blame them...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> I see anyone who collect handouts and think they deserve them with out paying national insurance and tax as a problem regardless of where they are from. Admiralty we need to sort out the problem we have at home but we can't do that if the number keeps increasing by not clamping in on people trying to get it who bring nothing to our country!


If we just acted in the countries best interest financially then you wouldn't be British


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Sadly mate, that is dreamland. Economic reality has to set in at some point. To 'help' all those affected by war,poverty famine etc etc is impossible.


yeah but when it is on a scale like this and being presented on our doorstep then something has to be done to help the situation. That image of that little boy really hit home, we can't let that be an every day occurrence.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Phil. said:


> yeah but when it is on a scale like this and being presented on our doorstep then something has to be done to help the situation. That image of that little boy really hit home, we can't let that be an every day occurrence.


just because you seen on picture of one dead little boy washed up dose not mean we can start to bend rules and go even softer and let more in. As a country we can't cope, I really hope this picture dose not make the politicians softer if that's even possible.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> If we just acted in the countries best interest financially then you wouldn't be British


sorry I'm not with you on this one??


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Asylum seekers do not get massive handouts. Agreed, they haven't paid into our system but they will get less to live on than Income Support claimants, and less again if they are refused asylum.

I don't know where people get the idea that they living the high life.

https://www.gov.uk/asylum-support/what-youll-get


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Leigh said:


> Asylum seekers do not get massive handouts. Agreed, they haven't paid into our system but they will get less to live on than Income Support claimants, and less again if they are refused asylum.
> 
> I don't know where people get the idea that they living the high life.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/asylum-support/what-youll-get


they get temporary housing until their application goes through and £35 a week, how is this not much when you think about the number of them. This money is needed for so many other things at home


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> just because you seen on picture of one dead little boy washed up dose not mean we can start to bend rules and go even softer and let more in. As a country we can't cope, I really hope this picture dose not make the politicians softer if that's even possible.


So you were unmoved by that picture?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Phil. said:


> So you were unmoved by that picture?


I was totally unmoved. I've seen first hand the men, women and children from different nationalities as casualties of war, yes I accept its a sad loss of life but i also know with war there will be death, like with embarking on the journeys they set on not all will end in the outcome they hope


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Phil. said:


> yeah but when it is on a scale like this and being presented on our doorstep then something has to be done to help the situation. That image of that little boy really hit home, we can't let that be an every day occurrence.


I agree, that image was terrible, he was only a few months older than my little boy, but I don't see how we can stop this happening, taking migrants in does not solve the problems in their countries. Europe cannot handle all those displaced in Syrua,Libya, Afghanistan,Iraq etc etc. What Germany and France are proposing will imo only make things worse in the long run.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I was totally unmoved. I've seen first hand the men, women and children from different nationalities as casualties of war, yes I accept its a sad loss of life but i also know with war there will be death, like with embarking on the journeys they set on not all will end in the outcome they hope


fair enough, you're probably more desensitised because of your first hand experience. I just find it incredibly disturbing and upsetting, and hope something can be done to prevent more needless deaths.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> they get temporary housing until their application goes through and £35 a week, how is this not much when you think about the number of them. This money is needed for so many other things at home


It's usually very poor quality shared housing in some of the worst areas (and never their choice).

Could you live on £35 a week? Would that cover your food and gym bill?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I agree, that image was terrible, he was only a few months older than my little boy, but I don't see how we can stop this happening, taking migrants in does not solve the problems in their countries. Europe cannot handle all those displaced in Syrua,Libya, Afghanistan,Iraq etc etc. What Germany and France are proposing will imo only make things worse in the long run.


Are you willing to let your quality of life slip at all to save the lives of masses of Syrians?


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I agree, that image was terrible, he was only a few months older than my little boy, but I don't see how we can stop this happening, taking migrants in does not solve the problems in their countries. Europe cannot handle all those displaced in Syrua,Libya, Afghanistan,Iraq etc etc. What Germany and France are proposing will imo only make things worse in the long run.


agreed. But first priority needs to be helping those who have fled... Long term solution = stop them needing to leave their own countries in the first place, immediate priority = look after the ones who have already made the journey. If each EU country took a % it would stop the 'why our country if all you want is safety'.

The eu has a crisis and needs to work together to prevent it both short and long term. Countries saying they are not taking any more people in only amplifies the problem for another country


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> Are you willing to let your quality of life slip at all to save the lives of masses of Syrians?


You can't save the masses mate. This is my whole argument. Syria is ****ed, it has a population of 23 million. How do you 'save' that many people and to be fair what about all the other war torn countries in the region?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinky said:


> If they only want safety, that is what they want isnt it? Then in that case why did they kick off when they got wind of they were going to be sent to refuge camps? They would be safe there, wouldn't you think?


Because it's dehumanising.

What they really want is to live ordinary lives like everyone else; to be safe, productive and have freedom.

When have you ever seen an example of a comfortable refugee camp in history? Too many people, crammed in too little space, with too little resources and too few facilities.

Would you quietly submit to that?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Phil. said:


> agreed. But first priority needs to be helping those who have fled... Long term solution = stop them needing to leave their own countries in the first place, immediate priority = look after the ones who have already made the journey. If each EU country took a % it would stop the 'why our country if all you want is safety'.
> 
> The eu has a crisis and needs to work together to prevent it both short and long term. Countries saying they are not taking any more people in only amplifies the problem for another country


The problem would be, as fast as you took 10,000 in, another 10,000 would cross. If you were Syrian, and your neighbour upped and left, then rang you a month later saying they had been housed and looked after in say Germany. Would you hang around in Syria with bombs going off day and night? Of course you wouldn't, you'd head for the coast.

People are dying making the crossing, to stop that, Europe would need to send ships to Libya etc and actively take people over the water. You don't think that would incentivise more people to leave. Europe can't handle migration on this scale for any prolonged period.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> You can't save the masses mate. This is my whole argument. Syria is ****ed, it has a population of 23 million. How do you 'save' that many people and to be fair what about all the other war torn countries in the region?


If we had a million Syrians here we would have saved potentially 1 million lives. How much worse would that actually make your own life? Probably not that much at all.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I was on holiday in Spain recently and with all of this on the news I found some of the things I saw in the urban areas poignant indeed.

Africans selling cheap goods on the streets, in town squares. Carrying huge bundles of their wares in a sheet. They were there day or night, working.

One of the people in my group thought he was hilarious singing "I am asylum seeker" loudly whenever he saw them.

How prejudiced and closed minded do you need to be to completely ignore the obvious and call these people "scroungers"?

I can think of few people who are more determined and industrious than those African migrants, working day and night to change their lives and their fate.

They break their backs to scrape money for the next leg of the journey or to send back home, taking risks crossing borders, up against unwelcoming faces at every turn. Do people really believe that such driven individuals are doing all of that just to get here in order to kick up their feet and sit back hoping for handouts?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> If we had a million Syrians here we would have saved potentially 1 million lives. How much worse would that actually make your own life? Probably not that much at all.


1 million?!?!? I would say it would have a huge impact. Economically it would be crippling. Luckily, even the most liberal left wingers in the country aren't suggesting those types of numbers. Lol I was annoyed at Yvette Cooper for suggesting 10,000.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Leigh said:


> It's usually very poor quality shared housing in some of the worst areas (and never their choice).
> 
> Could you live on £35 a week? Would that cover your food and gym bill?


yea I could live on £35 a week if my housing was being paid, I wouldn't need the gym.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

For all you folk who want to do so much for these people why don't you join the Red Cross and go help them? Serious question.

I dont hear hear anyone kicking up about the thousands being beaten and killed in North Korea just because the media don't show any pictures. Or the amount of women being beaten and killed in Muslim countries. The world is a nasty place where death is a daily occurrence for many, we as a small nations can't change and fix the whole world. We need to leave the EU and address our own problems of which we have many


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> For all you folk who want to do so much for these people why don't you join the Red Cross and go help them? Serious question.
> 
> I dont hear hear anyone kicking up about the thousands being beaten and killed in North Korea just because the media don't show any pictures. Or the amount of women being beaten and killed in Muslim countries. The world is a nasty place where death and district ion is a daily occurrence for many, we as a small nations can't change and fix the whole world. We need to leave the UK and address our own problems of which we have many


This is our own problem... It's on our doorstep.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I was totally unmoved. I've seen first hand the men, women and children from different nationalities as casualties of war, yes I accept its a sad loss of life but i also know with war there will be death, like with embarking on the journeys they set on not all will end in the outcome they hope


i can't like but this is a great post!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Phil. said:


> fair enough, you're probably more desensitised because of your first hand experience. I just find it incredibly disturbing and upsetting, and hope something can be done to prevent more needless deaths.


having seen young children blown to bits after walking on an IED this picture did not move me, but I can't sit here and type and not say it's sad, of course it is. All loss of live is sad especially when it could be prevented in this case it could, if Britain didn't offer such good handouts they would have no reason to pass all the safe countries trying to reach us. So that's our governments fault, another is that all EU countries should be required to do the same whavetner they decided that minimum to be.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Lotte said:


> I was on holiday in Spain recently and with all of this on the news I found some of the things I saw in the urban areas poignant indeed.
> 
> Africans selling cheap goods on the streets, in town squares. Carrying huge bundles of their wares in a sheet. They were there day or night, working.
> 
> ...


I was in Spain in the summer as well, lots of Africans trying to sell me stuff too. Something to do with 'Hash,Pills, Charlie' I believe. Not quite, the inspirational picture you paint.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Phil. said:


> This is our own problem... It's on our doorstep.


not if we close our borders then they should not make it on our doorstep so to speak. We shouldn't be in the EU in my opinion either further removing the problem from being 'ours'


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> not if we close our borders then they should not make it on our doorstep so to speak. We shouldn't be in the EU in my opinion either further removing the problem from being 'ours'


so let's just leave the EU, ignore it and hope someone else sorts it out.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I was in Spain in the summer as well, lots of Africans trying to sell me stuff too. Something to do with 'Hash,Pills, Charlie' I believe. Not quite, the inspirational picture you paint.


LOL! 

Apparently I don't look the type as nothing of the sort happened near me


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Phil. said:


> so let's just leave the EU, ignore it and hope someone else sorts it out.


im not for one minute saying this is the sole reason why we should leave the EU I believe there are many. I think there needs to be a more robust plan put in place to sort this problem out before it spirals out of control. Maybe if America didn't give IS all the modern weapons a few years back to fight the 'evil' assad they wouldn't be as well equipped and a force as they are know. History does repeat itself


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I was in Spain in the summer as well, lots of Africans trying to sell me stuff too. Something to do with 'Hash,Pills, Charlie' I believe. Not quite, the inspirational picture you paint.


whilst calling you Del Boy and white boy, ofcourse these drug dealing, robbing, racists are hard working individuals

edit. Forgot to mention running their sex slave trade to


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> 1 million?!?!? I would say it would have a huge impact. Economically it would be crippling. Luckily, even the most liberal left wingers in the country aren't suggesting those types of numbers. Lol I was annoyed at Yvette Cooper for suggesting 10,000.


How would it make your life worse?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Imagine you had an errantly sociopathic bastard son. You only met his mom for ten minutes at the bins behind a night club. The little f*cker was always causing mayhem and destruction in the neighbourhood. Other parents keep coming to you to complain about him to you and you're always apologising but backing him up regardless.

This little bastard monster with no soul then becomes a country (The USA), then invades, takes, bombs, destructs at whim whenever it feels like it.

Surely if the yanks started it, they and not we should provide asylum for the whose lives, livestock and means of self-support they have demolished?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Imagine you had an errantly sociopathic bastard son. He was always causing mayhem and destruction in the neighbourhood. Other parents keep coming to you to complain about him to you and you're always apologising but backing him up regardless.
> 
> This little bastard monster with no soul then becomes a country (The USA), then invades, takes, bombs, destructs at whim whenever it feels like it.
> 
> Surely if the yanks started it, they and not we should provide asylum for the whose lives, livestock and means of self-support they have demolished?


Why is it anything to do with the US


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Phil. said:


> because they were in hope of getting to Germany where they are being welcomed. For them, a 'holding camp' as they are being called is just that. A temporary camp. It isn't a permanent place, Whereas if they were to reach Germany, their ordeal would be more likely to be over.
> 
> i guess only they know the answer. Even if it is money motivated you can't blame them...


but its safe for now. I know people are different but if mine and my childs life were in danger i would pitch a tent in the first safe country be it where ever. Being held in a centre would be far more safe than risking yours and your babies life in hope to get to Germany.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> How would it make your life worse?


Well I live in an area that has been ruined by multiculturalism. The community is non-existent, I have experienced this first hand. 1 million additional,migrants into a country as small as ours would affect communities, to say it wouldn't is ludicrous.

Secondly where would the funding come from? 1 million people, so say you'd need to find 250,000 new homes, paid for by the taxpayer, you'd need to effectively feed and clothe these people, find schools for the children, provide free healthcare. The list is endless. All of this would cost money. The unemployment rate sits at 1.8million roughly, you think by introducing 1 million new bodies into the country, totally dependant on the tax payer, this wouldn't affect the countries finances?

Obviously we have things great compared to these poor souls, but we can't fix things by giving handouts. The NHS is on its arse, the education system is at breaking point, the welfare bill has never been higher we simply could not afford 1 million new bodies in the country. But I credit you with being an intelligent man, and honestly, I think you know this.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

EU population : 500,000,000

Refugees expected to arrive in EU : 2,000,000

That means per 250 people, only one would be a refugee. Is that truly as apocalyptic as the media and politicians are making out? Is that going to break our country?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Because it's dehumanising.
> 
> What they really want is to live ordinary lives like everyone else; to be safe, productive and have freedom.
> 
> ...


If they dont like it fk off back to where they came from, and people say they dont just want to get what they can. Seeing clips on the new (which is prob media cr4p to here you all talk on here) of them trashing things, abusing people and they wonder why people dont want to help them.

A camp is better than what they came from. If your being raped, beaten and shot at on a daily basis, yes id settle for a camp if it means me and my baby could have shelter.

They are offered a camp and they moan and say no i want xyz, ungrateful imo. They claim thay have a sh1t life in the country they are fleeing from yet p1ss and moan at being offered something. You've heard the saying beggers cant be choosers. I can understand why at a first glance people think all they want is to come here not for a better life an easy life knowing what they could get. As someone said they are given housing and £35 per week. Compared to what they have come from its a start.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why is it anything to do with the US


Cos its their idea. THEY want to rule that part of the world. So they invented funded and trained ISIS/ISIL and the Taliban before that. And Bin Laden.

Gaddafi may have been a mad dog, but he ran a country with the highest living standards and lowest crime in Africa. He said something like if I'm not around, everything will turn to s**t you will see hordes of people trying to get to Europe. He was right.

So now what? We have to team up with a Syrian dictator and give him what he wants in order to stop immigration into the EU?

This isn't our ( = EU) fight.

We have a bastard out-of-control son. A fat chav that we need to disown.

Ever been to the park and seen a huge dog pull along it's owner on a leash?

That's us and the USA.

Sidenote to the CIA and NSA who are undoubtably reading this as it will get flagged by their God's Eye software: I don't care. I'm not apologising for having a brain and an opinion. I'm not sorry I have British traits like acceptance and free thinking, and that I believe in the separation of powers and justice and equality - all alien concepts to you.

I'm proud to be a Brit because it means that I can think freely and see things that your citizens cannot.

Rant over. Now back to watching that blue girl off Avatar.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Leigh said:


> It's usually very poor quality shared housing in some of the worst areas (and never their choice).
> 
> Could you live on £35 a week? Would that cover your food and gym bill?


why would an immigrant want a gym membership. If i was fleeing such a bad country and was granted a shelter and £35 id be grateful not turn it down and moan. That £35 could by food and water for a while. Its better than what they came from. Thing is they all want to live normally which is fine, but seeing them on the news etc they seem like a bunh5of rabid animals. There's a right way and a wrong way to go about things and imo trashing stuff isnt the right way.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Phil. said:


> EU population : 500,000,000
> 
> Refugees expected to arrive in EU : 2,000,000
> 
> That means per 250 people, only one would be a refugee. Is that truly as apocalyptic as the media and politicians are making out? Is that going to break our country?


Do you really think they'd be split evenly across EU member countries though. I would suggest 3 or 4 countries would end up taking 99% of the influx. As we have already seen, they do not want to 'just' be in Europe. The problem is, nobody knows how this is going to pan out, could be 2 million arrive, could be less or even a lot more. Would like to think things in Syria would sort themselves out at some point, but it doesn't look likely at the minute.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Cos its their idea. THEY want to rule that part of the world. So they invented funded and trained ISIS/ISIL and the Taliban before that. And Bin Laden.
> 
> Gaddafi may have been a mad dog, but he ran a country with the highest living standards and lowest crime in Africa. He said something like if I'm not around, everything will turn to s**t you will see hordes of people trying to get to Europe. He was right.
> 
> ...


lol

I don't see the link between the civil war there ans u.s still?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

‌@MR RIGSBY (appropriately named)

"Well I live in an area that has been ruined by multiculturalism"

You mean the British Isles since the 1066 Norman French conquest?

Or 1600's Catholicism ruined by a Dutch Protestant King?

Or the Irish in the 50-70's?

Or the West Indians from the 60's?

Or the East Indians in the 60-80's?

Or the Smallians ten years ago?

Or Middle Easterners today?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

‌@ellisrimmer

Re the civil war so far away it shouldnt really affect us:

Aha! There's a guy in every nightclub who, if you sniffed his finger, would know immediately that he's been absolutely everywhere.

Alpha f*cks, beta bucks...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

AncientOldBloke said:


> ‌@MR RIGSBY (appropriately named)
> 
> "Well I live in an area that has been ruined by multiculturalism"
> 
> ...


I don't need a history lesson from the last 1000 years mate, it's brought up at every opportunity when immigration is mentioned and frankly it's a ridiculous argument. What happened in 1066 is completely irrelevant.

When I say the area has been ruined my multiculturism I am talking specifically about the last 20 years. The area is unrecognisable, it is not the fault of any one group but more a clash of cultures. Eastern Europeans, Africans, Asians. They do not appear to mix well.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, let's hope your area isn't a repeat of Czeckoslovakia then.

Problem here is that these areas are NOT a melting pot - they're a salad, where the component citizenry live in a sort of self-imposed apartheid.

BUT, as soon as one of their kids qualifies as a doctor/solicitor/accountant/curry house owner/Tom/Dick/Adbul/Pawel and moves out of the ghetto, he buys a house where for the first ten years he will get egged by the local kids. Then more of his kind move in. The new kids then take all the school scholarships.

Does that mean that the ghetto is extended into new leafy green suburbia or does it mean that the new leafy area suburbia becomes more gentrified with new money?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Pinky said:


> why would an immigrant want a gym membership. If i was fleeing such a bad country and was granted a shelter and £35 id be grateful not turn it down and moan. That £35 could by food and water for a while. Its better than what they came from. Thing is they all want to live normally which is fine, but seeing them on the news etc they seem like a bunh5of rabid animals. There's a right way and a wrong way to go about things and imo trashing stuff isnt the right way.


An asylum seeker wouldn't most likely, I was simply pointing out that two of the things likely to be important to the person I was replying to probably cost more than the asylum seeker would be expected to live on.

Some people pay £60pm on a mobile phone - it's all about what's important in our lives so I think we should keep some perspective about these "generous handouts" to people who are often living in fear of dying in their own countries. I pay my tax and NI, and so do my family members - I'm happy that some of it should go to people who were unlucky in where they happened to be born.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Phil. said:


> EU population : 500,000,000
> 
> Refugees expected to arrive in EU : 2,000,000
> 
> That means per 250 people, only one would be a refugee. Is that truly as apocalyptic as the media and politicians are making out? Is that going to break our country?


if we let 2 mil in there'd soon be another 20 mil who want to come. 500 mil people in the EU is pretty much irrelevant as atleast 1/4 of them will want to come to the UK, would you let 500,000 people a year in to the UK on top of the current net migration figure?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> never said the gas chamber, send them to fight IS


The gas chamber was an example...

Fight IS lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> not to sure atm. Someone who will spot use full people tbh. Eg those who are dole dossers and get p1ssed all day in town clearly have no use to anyone so they go.
> 
> would you like to be on the judging panel mate lol?


What about old people, & the disabled. .....would you include them in your list? I mean,they're just a drain on resources. ..... :lol:


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess this madness is history just repeating itself?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So much hypocrisy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> elaborate?
> 
> I wonder how much of an by DNSUnlocker" href="#35370802" r...a9c125fc34a8ca50c3067f595a7736982927ed4[/IMG] raise everyone would be willing to shoulder to allow basic accommodation and social welfare to help?
> 
> ...


Americans and British destroy they countries and homes,,,

and now you want them to live in turkey in a tent

I woudnt take it


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Americans and British destroy they countries and homes,,,
> 
> and now you want them to live in turkey in a tent
> 
> I woudnt take it


America will not shoulder the blame even tho they are primarily to blame in countries like syria and Lybia


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Leigh said:


> An asylum seeker wouldn't most likely, I was simply pointing out that two of the things likely to be important to the person I was replying to probably cost more than the asylum seeker would be expected to live on.
> 
> Some people pay £60pm on a mobile phone - it's all about what's important in our lives so I think we should keep some perspective about these "generous handouts" to people who are often living in fear of dying in their own countries. I pay my tax and NI, and so do my family members - I'm happy that some of it should go to people who were unlucky in where they happened to be born.


if someone can afford to spend £60 on a phone then so be it, that's what they choose. Like I give money straight from my salary to charity every month that's my choice, people who work hard have money can spend as they please. These immigrants looking to come for a free house and money like they have been told they will get are a major drain! £35 a week plus a house, plus healthcare on the nhs amounts to a lot of money when taking into consideration. Now just because people have seen a picture of a dead boy they think we should do more and welcome more without thinking about he implications this will have.

We have so many problems at home I wonder if we posted graphic pictures to highlight the problems would This make a difference and spark change... Very much doubt it


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> if someone can afford to spend £60 on a phone then so be it, that's what they choose. Like I give money straight from my salary to charity every month that's my choice, people who work hard have money can spend as they please. These immigrants looking to come for a free house and money like they have been told they will get are a major drain! £35 a week plus a house, plus healthcare on the nhs amounts to a lot of money when taking into consideration. Now just because people have seen a picture of a dead boy they think we should do more and welcome more without thinking about he implications this will have.
> 
> We have so many problems at home I wonder if we posted graphic pictures to highlight the problems would This make a difference and spark change... Very much doubt it


But who's to say they won't come to our country and contribute skills etc, bit like the Irish / Ulster Scots have done all over the world for 100's years.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MrM said:


> But who's to say they won't come to our country and contribute skills etc, bit like the Irish / Ulster Scots have done all over the world for 100's years.


a few will bring skills and work hard however are many won't therefore we cannot take that risk, we need to have a system in place where they can show they can support themselves, speak English and will benefit our country.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Phil. said:


> EU population : 500,000,000
> 
> Refugees expected to arrive in EU : 2,000,000
> 
> That means per 250 people, only one would be a refugee. Is that truly as apocalyptic as the media and politicians are making out? Is that going to break our country?


These statistics have no real bearing. If you're in a large city expect that number to dramatically increase, you won't find them trying to settle in small villages amongst the Cotswolds.

Naturally they'll be drawn into communities with people in similar situations.

Refugees should only stay with the intent to return home and rebuild their lives once it is "safe" to do so. How often does this ever happen?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> What about old people, & the disabled. .....would you include them in your list? I mean,they're just a drain on resources. ..... :lol:


old people would take some consideration. Those that were like my grandad would be as an act of human kindness we seem to not have in this country mate. Real disabled people will be left alone but the lazy fvckers on disability who aren't even disabled will be on the list as they serve no purpose but to Suck money out of the system.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

As for the boy who died , sad though it is, what was wrong with life in Turkey?

You cannot & should not be allowed to pick and choose in which country you want to live in, in the world.

We're now "set to accept more" - sooner we leave the EU the better.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Well I live in an area that has been ruined by multiculturalism. The community is non-existent, I have experienced this first hand. 1 million additional,migrants into a country as small as ours would affect communities, to say it wouldn't is ludicrous.
> 
> Secondly where would the funding come from? 1 million people, so say you'd need to find 250,000 new homes, paid for by the taxpayer, you'd need to effectively feed and clothe these people, find schools for the children, provide free healthcare. The list is endless. All of this would cost money. The unemployment rate sits at 1.8million roughly, you think by introducing 1 million new bodies into the country, totally dependant on the tax payer, this wouldn't affect the countries finances?
> 
> Obviously we have things great compared to these poor souls, but we can't fix things by giving handouts. The NHS is on its arse, the education system is at breaking point, the welfare bill has never been higher we simply could not afford 1 million new bodies in the country. But I credit you with being an intelligent man, and honestly, I think you know this.


I pretty much said this on page 1 if they still can't see ur point at page 9. It's lost!! Lol

are u ramsgate/margate by any chance with the influx?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Test-e said:


> As for the boy who died , sad though it is, what was wrong with life in Turkey?
> 
> You cannot & should not be allowed to pick and choose in which country you want to live in, in the world.
> 
> We're now "set to accept more" - sooner we leave the EU the better.


Well I think u should have the right to live where u like but u should also have the means to be able to do that financially. The picture of the child s being used as a tug on the heart..and appears to be working.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> I pretty much said this on page 1 if they still can't see ur point at page 9. It's lost!! Lol
> 
> are u ramsgate/margate by any chance with the influx?


West End of Newcastle, honestly, I would welcome anybody to have a walk around the place, to see how they would feel living here. Preferably at 2 o'clock in the morning when there are still groups of 30/40 sitting on there doorsteps and running up and down the streets like it was 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well I think u should have the right to live where u like but u should also have the means to be able to do that financially. The picture of the child s being used as a tug on the heart..and appears to be working.


Think we've meant the same but phrased it differently.

I mean that any one person has the right to apply for a visa to a country, but they have no right to live there if their visa for doing so is rejected. Should they try to void this system they should be looked on most unfavourably.

"The mob is fickle". Quite often those that aren't opinionated see articles like this & draw sudden and ill advised conclusions. Letting more in does not tackle the issue.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Think we've meant the same but phrased it differently.
> 
> I mean that any one person has the right to apply for a visa to a country, but they have no right to live there if their visa for doing so is rejected. Should they try to void this system they should be looked on most unfavourably.
> 
> "The mob is fickle". Quite often those that aren't opinionated see articles like this & draw sudden and ill advised conclusions. Letting more in does not tackle the issue.


'the mob' lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> West End of Newcastle, honestly, I would welcome anybody to have a walk around the place, to see how they would feel living here. Preferably at 2 o'clock in the morning when there are still groups of 30/40 sitting on there doorsteps and running up and down the streets like it was 2 in the afternoon.


well some here are saying welcome them, so they clearly don't live in ur part of the country.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> 'the mob' lol


Ochlocracy - tyranny of the majority, at the expense of reason to passion.

Emotion should never drive policy.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like Cameron is going to cave in and let thousands in. Is the end to all the cuts must of found millions to house and feed them, I now think within 30 yrs the UK will be the first European country to have a Muslim majority. On that note I am going to stop worrying about it live my life to the full and get swole... :thumb:


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

it breaks my heart to see things like that. I saw a thread the other day on this forum which I agreed with! it said we need to invade their countries, lay the rules and laws and get rid of their idiot governments and let them live in their own countries. we don't have to give them any weapons either.. nothing. zilch... Or else it would be another iraq scenario. so once we invaded them we can set up bases there to make sure they do what they're suppose to do! that is the only way we could give these people a better life and future and stop the mass migration into this country as well.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

The problem with letting people in en masse, is that you don't know who you're letting in. Were they a murderer in their home country? A paedophile? Thief? etc...

You can't just let everyone and anyone in. Look at the crime statistics of immigrants in Sweden for example. That's what happens when you let whoever in your country without checking their background first.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ireland caved and is now taking in thousands apparently.
> 
> People posting up youtube videos on facebook of the effect refugees has had on Nordic countries on rape numbers .... Don't know how factual it is but worrying if true. Cultural clashes need consideration also seen as a lot of these religions view women especially white women poorly.


Spain and Italy and Greece its been taking immigrants last 20 years...this is nothing new...

When I was I kid every summer in south Spain beaches body's everyday in the sea...but no as bad as last 4 years...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Phil. said:


> EU population : 500,000,000
> 
> Refugees expected to arrive in EU : 2,000,000
> 
> That means per 250 people, only one would be a refugee. Is that truly as apocalyptic as the media and politicians are making out? Is that going to break our country?


scaremongering from the media as always


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> What about old people, & the disabled. .....would you include them in your list? I mean,they're just a drain on resources. ..... :lol:


If they have contributed and are old then yes, if they have been dossers all their life then no. If they are genuinely disabled not just fat or lazy then yes they can stay.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> If they have contributed and are old then yes, if they have been dossers all their life then no. If they are genuinely disabled not just fat or lazy then yes they can stay.


How would the contribution be measured? And who decides?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> How would the contribution be measured? And who decides?


Contribution would be measured in terms of adding value to the community, society and tax. and would be decided by a jury type system, each person given the opportunity to present their case as to why they should stay. Providing that people can demonstrate having added value in some way they should stay. As an example there is a family on my street that rent a 3 bed house but have 8 adults living in it (older mum and dad and kids/partners), all on benefits, selling weed getting pissed on the tax payers expense, they are like the f&cking gallaghers from shameless. They would be a prime example of a group I'd love to send off this island. anyone working is an automatic pass to stay.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

U.K is doing nothing to help Europe in this situation.... Here in Italy we have to let everyone in, but no other states have helped us until U.E menaced to charge a fee to every state that doesn't help...

I'm not against UK at all, but what the f**k is U.E supposed to be and to do if we don't help each other and think only about our nation.

At this point let's fu**ing dissolve E.U if it's totally pointless


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Contribution would be measured in terms of adding value to the community, society and tax. and would be decided by a jury type system, each person given the opportunity to present their case as to why they should stay. Providing that people can demonstrate having added value in some way they should stay. As an example there is a family on my street that rent a 3 bed house but have 8 adults living in it (older mum and dad and kids/partners), all on benefits, selling weed getting pissed on the tax payers expense, they are like the f&cking gallaghers from shameless. They would be a prime example of a group I'd love to send off this island. anyone working is an automatic pass to stay.


That's a nice ideal. But ofc, unworkable. Soylent Green, is the only answer. :whistling:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> U.K is doing nothing to help Europe in this situation.... Here in Italy we have to let everyone in, but no other states have helped us until U.E menaced to charge a fee to every state that doesn't help...
> 
> I'm not against UK at all, but what the f**k is U.E supposed to be and to do if we don't help each other and think only about our nation.
> 
> At this point let's fu**ing dissolve E.U if it's totally pointless


that's what we are hoping for, the majority of Britons don't want to be part of EU. We don't want to have to listen to Brussels, we are big enough and should be in control of our own problems. Sooner we get out the better


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MissMartinez said:


> @SickCurrent
> 
> What do you think?


I think an invasion of these oil rich countries that are being controlled by criminals and happily trafficing humans away from their own homelands as another nice little earner is the only solution.

If governments don't want to commit troops then arm, fund and train volunteer mercenary troops to do it.

I'm ready to sign up and take the Crucade to these ba$tards right now....

Who's with me?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I think an invasion of these oil rich countries that are being controlled by criminals and happily trafficing humans away from their own homelands as another nice little earner is the only solution.
> 
> If governments don't want to commit troops then arm, fund and train volunteer mercenary troops to do it.
> 
> ...


Can I get piss?? I'm in


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Cameron has announced that we will be going over to the camps on the Syrian border and transporting the immigrants directly here saving them getting killed trying to get here on their own

ISIS now sending sleeper cells to the Syrian border to wait in the camps to be brought into the UK to commit atrocities.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> it breaks my heart to see things like that. I saw a thread the other day on this forum which I agreed with! it said we need to invade their countries, lay the rules and laws and get rid of their idiot governments and let them live in their own countries. we don't have to give them any weapons either.. nothing. zilch... Or else it would be another iraq scenario. so once we invaded them we can set up bases there to make sure they do what they're suppose to do! that is the only way we could give these people a better life and future and stop the mass migration into this country as well.


Yeah cos that has gone exceptionally well in Afghanistan...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Yeah cos that has gone exceptionally well in Afghanistan...


And the Opium Poppy growing was also going to be stopped.... :lol:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Yeah cos that has gone exceptionally well in Afghanistan...


the Taliban are no longer in government, girls now go to schools. Yes the country is not in the place we had hoped as the Taliban are a very hard enemy to defeat but the country is in a better place that it was when the Taliban were in power.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I think an invasion of these oil rich countries that are being controlled by criminals and happily trafficing humans away from their own homelands as another nice little earner is the only solution.
> 
> If governments don't want to commit troops then arm, fund and train volunteer mercenary troops to do it.
> 
> ...


there are many many Brits over there now fighting the good fight, you could was easily enough get in touch and go fight if you were serious


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Come on people lets face it we are Getting over crowded in the uk.

Uk poulation is 65 million people

The poulation of france which is 3x larger than the uk is 65 million!

The poulation of germany which is 5x larger is 80 million!

The poulation of geece is only 11 million and slightly larger than the UK!

Need I go on......

All of these floods we are experiancing through the winter months are not floods, we are actually sinking due to overcrowding.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Come on people lets face it we are Getting over crowded in the uk.
> 
> Uk poulation is 65 million people
> 
> ...


there is nothing we can do since our government are spineless and 350,000 of the public who signed a petition to do more just because they saw a dead boy are the reason for this! All we can do is hope they house them in Bradford, Birmingham, London ect to keep the nice places we have left in affected


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> that's what we are hoping for, the majority of Britons don't want to be part of EU. We don't want to have to listen to Brussels, we are big enough and should be in control of our own problems. Sooner we get out the better


yeah, I agree with you, if you can do it by yourself, just get out, there's no point in being in and being totally unhelpful...

We also gotta consider some advantages that you have staying in, considered also that UK is pprobably one of the states EU is less strict with (you can't deny it), since it's in, but also has some indipendece


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bigger lories would help


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

> why would an immigrant want a gym membership. If i was fleeing such a bad country and was granted a shelter and £35 id be grateful not turn it down and moan. That £35 could by food and water for a while. Its better than what they came from. Thing is they all want to live normally which is fine, but seeing them on the news etc they seem like a bunh5of rabid animals. There's a right way and a wrong way to go about things and imo trashing stuff isnt the right way.


Myself i think Gym membership should be given to them free. healthier migrants are less likely to be needing the NHS.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

atencorps said:


> Myself i think Gym membership should be given to them free. healthier migrants are less likely to be needing the NHS.


Hahaha


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys, MOST IMPORTANT things, don't ****in believe at all the media bullshit about immigrants...

Here in italy, you know, we have the majority of them.

On one side, media are leading a campaign to making us feel the culprit for this, on the other (I think this is more england situation now) they're leading a war against them, saying total bullshit that I can't even hear without wanting to set those media on fire...

They're trying to make them appear as animals, criminals and stop.

They're not, they're normal people with almost no money and they probably behave even better than how we would behave in that situation probably.

It's obvious that in such a huge number of immigrants there is the criminal piece of s**t, but we have them already between us...

Anyway, as I said before without thinking too much, stay in E.U without being a real part of it is pointless, btw E.U is important for England.

I know you're a strong country with his own well established economy, but remember you are like this also thanks to Europe and thanks to the fact you can export 50% of your product in Europe without taxes...

It's probably hard to admit since I see you're very proud of your country (and this is good, also Italian should be like this), but think about this...

Anyway England is a place where I would like to live


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

As sad as it is we have a world a world big enough for everyone. This little Island is full and cannot take much more. If we continue as we are Britain will be lost forever and our standard of living will cease to exist.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Leigh said:


> An asylum seeker wouldn't most likely, I was simply pointing out that two of the things likely to be important to the person I was replying to probably cost more than the asylum seeker would be expected to live on.
> 
> Some people pay £60pm on a mobile phone - it's all about what's important in our lives so I think we should keep some perspective about these "generous handouts" to people who are often living in fear of dying in their own countries. I pay my tax and NI, and so do my family members - I'm happy that some of it should go to people who were unlucky in where they happened to be born.


the problem is as some have said we have always had immigration but I think,it's fair to,say it's changed over the years and I mean 100s of years..the original Africans and Indians that arrived came usually connected to royalty and was part of their workforce so they had houses to live in and a job and a wage. Same when the Jews arrived built communities and worked etc, in the past it hasn't always been expected that we give them homes and schooling and welfare so much as it is now. There are a lot of people with your view but whom also dont seem to suggest any temporary solution but to say let them come due to the horrific circumstances they are suffering. I'm all for a multicultural society and I'm all for helping to a degree but right now Cameron is saying we should help them, taxi them here, and look after them..that's all very well but I'm questioning where they will live, all these children what schools will they attend ( bear in mind most parents don't always get the choice of school they would like already because they are full to the brim) how will they survive financially, pay bills, what about employment? Are we going to magic jobs for them when our own can't find any? How long will they stay? Will we put a limit on it or will we say if they eventually are able to contribute they can stay? ..in fairness no one knows what's happening yet including divvy David but we should all be prepared for,chaos


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

gearchange said:


> As sad as it is we have a world a world big enough for everyone. This little Island is full and cannot take much more. If we continue as we are Britain will be lost forever and our standard of living will cease to exist.


man... You probably should take a look at various city in Europe... You'll surely reevaluate your sentence. (This little island.... Ecc.)

EdIt: not trying to be disrespectful at all... I respect you're idea, just telling you what I think


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Guys, MOST IMPORTANT things, don't ****in believe at all the media bullshit about immigrants...
> 
> Here in italy, you know, we have the majority of them.
> 
> ...


points noted, however everyone in the world cant live in the UK.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Guys, MOST IMPORTANT things, don't ****in believe at all the media bullshit about immigrants...
> 
> Here in italy, you know, we have the majority of them.
> 
> ...


Britain is very small and you just have to look at the number already here already! We don't need any more.

0please tel me the advantage of staying in the EU??

You our would like to come here, well please don't come unless you can support yourself and are willing to work and pay tax and national insurance


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

AgoSte said:


> man... You probably should take a look at various city in Europe... You'll surely reevaluate your sentence. (This little island.... Ecc.)
> 
> EdIt: not trying to be disrespectful at all... I respect you're idea, just telling you what I think


I live next to Heathrow airport in west london . I am immersed in what one would call a multicultural society where the infrastructure is falling apart because of the overwhelming amount of pressure it is under. Although the land mass may be vast the ability to cater for its citizens is falling short. The streets are strewn with rubbish ,there are eastern Europeans sitting on pavements drinking special brew. Beggars in shopfronts asking for money. I do not want to get into hospital waiting times and the fact being white and british is a lonely feeling.. So maybe you should come here and make a further judgment on what you think to be right and what the government want you to believe.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> points noted, however everyone in the world cant live in the UK.


mate, not being English I don't understand the meaning of some short sentences like "points noted"... What does it meab?

Obviously, this is the reason why I used the word " would"... Anyway I don't understand why you believe UK are overcrowded... They're definitely not...


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> points noted, however everyone in the world cant live in the UK.


we aren't talking about England, we are talking about the whole of the UK leaving the EU! I cannot see any benefit to us remaining in the EU, if you think you know any please feel free to tell me...


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

gearchange said:


> I live next to Heathrow airport in west london . I am immersed in what one would call a multicultural society where the infrastructure is falling apart because of the overwhelming amount of pressure it is under. Although the land mass may be vast the ability to cater for its citizens is falling short. The streets are strewn with rubbish ,there are eastern Europeans sitting on pavements drinking special brew. Beggars in shopfronts asking for money. I do not want to get into hospital waiting times and the fact being white and british is a lonely feeling.. So maybe you should come here and make a further judgment on what you think to be right and what the government want you to believe.


maybe it's just that I'm used to it... Living in Milan, here is full of beggars, ROMs and eastern Europe people...

Maybe it's just I'm used to it and you are not


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

AgoSte said:


> maybe it's just that I'm used to it... Living in Milan, here is full of beggars, ROMs and eastern Europe people...
> 
> Maybe it's just I'm used to it and you are not


We should not have to be used to it ,we should have a decent society where our children can prosper,not where we are full up with destitutes and all our resources are used up .I am all for helping others but THERE HAS TO BE A LIMIT>


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Britain is very small and you just have to look at the number already here already! We don't need any more.
> 
> 0please tel me the advantage of staying in the EU??
> 
> You our would like to come here, well please don't come unless you can support yourself and are willing to work and pay tax and national insurance


Man, I won't come there, don't worry ahahahaha

I won't tell all advantages you have staying in... Just research it by yourself...

Don't you think you would have left E.U Long time ago if there weren't advantages?

I know the ffeeling, sometimes also I think "f**k E.U" we can do it alone, yes, we can, but it's not easy, and it isn't obvious that it's better, on the contrary...

Anyway, the world is beautiful because we have different ideas, I respect you, you respect me.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

gearchange said:


> We should not have to be used to it ,we should have a decent society where our children can prosper,not where we are full up with destitutes and all our resources are used up .I am all for helping others but THERE HAS TO BE A LIMIT>


anyway, we'll see how it goes... Than we will comment again.

Cheers mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

59 million live in itally which is a larger country than the UK !

You could relocate the entire population of Scotland to Itally and still fall short of the current uk numbers !!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> maybe it's just that I'm used to it... Living in Milan, here is full of beggars, ROMs and eastern Europe people...
> 
> Maybe it's just I'm used to it and you are not


Its the same here only rather than beg they steal.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 59 million live in itally which is a larger country than the UK !
> 
> *You could relocate the entire population of Scotland to Itally *and still fall short of the current uk numbers !!


I think your onto something there


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Its the same here only rather than beg they steal.


Ok, now it's me that don't know the situation... Also here there's someone that steal, is stealing there a real social problem?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

immigrants are our social problem, to many people not enough resorce!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

When we do start taking people in.. more people will come.. and more people will die trying. Its the migration thats shocked everyone not the imigration....


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyway guys, II bring myself out of this discussion.

I respect everyone's point of view and I apologize if I have offended someone or I said something that is not true.

We'll see how it goes.

(Btw I invite everyone of you to search how the situation will change if UK get out of EU)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Imagrints are our social problem, to many people not enough resorce!


and we cant complain because that makes us racist.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread, but I see there was a lot greater public outcry across the net when a fvckin lion was shot a few weeks back.

People are only caring because of the image shown, there will be something else for the public to show a faux outpour of grief about in a few weeks, and the poor lad will be forgotten


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Give me a hard working immigrant next to one of our fat ugly parasites any day. Just my twopeneth...


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Man, I won't come there, don't worry ahahahaha
> 
> I won't tell all advantages you have staying in... Just research it by yourself...
> 
> ...


how do you know I respect you?

I have to disagree with you, the world isn't beautiful I've been to some s**t holes and see some atrocities first hand. As a wise man once said, its a nasty place and it will beat you down to your knees if you let it

ive doing endless research and think we would be better of without the EU, your telling me we would be better off in yet you haven't got one argument for?

Also so just because we haven't left dose r mean it's because we shouldn't it just means the spineless money grabbing puppet masters have decided to keep us in thus far


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> mate, not being English I don't understand the meaning of some short sentences like "points noted"... What does it meab?
> 
> Obviously, this is the reason why I used the word " would"... Anyway I don't understand why you believe UK are overcrowded... They're definitely not...


if we are not full why do we have homless people already?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

The world can be a beautiful place, unfortunately its populated by human beings, we are a fu**ing cancer on this otherwise oasis of beauty.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

We humans are destructive parasites who are hell bent on destroying the very place which allows us to exist.

Throughout time people have killed to obtain or protect their land, their villages and hunting grounds. Hitler wanted to exterminate the Jews. Then there is struggle to control oil. These things are in line with immigration. How much will people take before it really becomes a problem. What will it take before the bubble bursts and outbreaks of violence occur over people infringing on the way of life we are used to.

You cant get your daughter a council house because they are al taken by refugees, she is made homeless or put in a refuge with here small children. The school your child goes to teaches a religion and languages you don't agree with but your child is the minority. You can't get a life saving operation because the NHS is over stretched. You can't speak your mind for fear of being branded a racist.

This country cannot sustain the influx of immigrants @ today's current numbers, something must give. History dictates that something WILL happen to stem/quash the numbers. when this happens is anybodies guess.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I think in the wake of all the sensationalist reporting by the press in the last few days it's important to remember there's a distinction between refugees and economic migrants.

If people are fleeing persecution in Syria (which i don't doubt they are), why is Greece/Turkey not deemed "safe" enough for them?

Are the "refugees" any safer in Germany/Sweden/UK than they would be in Turkey or Greece?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I think in the wake of all the sensationalist reporting by the press in the last few days it's important to remember there's a distinction between refugees and economic migrants.
> 
> If people are fleeing persecution in Syria (which i don't doubt they are), why is Greece/Turkey not deemed "safe" enough for them?
> 
> Are the "refugees" any safer in Germany/Sweden/UK than they would be in Turkey or Greece?


I don't think its down to which is the safest country but how the immigrants are shared between these EU countries! fkn politics lol!!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> how do you know I respect you?
> 
> I have to disagree with you, the world isn't beautiful I've been to some s**t holes and see some atrocities first hand. As a wise man once said, its a nasty place and it will beat you down to your knees if you let it
> 
> ...


there's definitely no need to be so agressive... Seriously mate, you need to calm down... I have my arguments, but I won't write an essay just for this discussion...

Anyway if this is the tone of the discussion, I made a wise decision to keep myself out...

My life won't change if you get out of E.U...

You have your idea that I respect and I don't really give a f**k if you don't respect me just because I have a different view... It's you the one with a bad attitude


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> there's definitely no need to be so agressive... Seriously mate, you need to calm down... I have my arguments, but I won't write an essay just for this discussion...
> 
> Anyway if this is the tone of the discussion, I made a wise decision to keep myself out...
> 
> ...


Trust me I'm being very placid and not aggressive at all, you must have been rattled to write so a reaponce as if I offended you. I simply couldn't understand how you came to the conclusion that I respect you, respect is earned, I don't know you, before this thread I can't remember reading any of your posts so I wouldn't say I respect you. I don't know you


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Trust me I'm being very placid and not aggressive at all, you must have been rattled to write so a reaponce as if I offended you. I simply couldn't understand how you came to the conclusion that I respect you, respect is earned, I don't know you, before this thread I can't remember reading any of your posts so I wouldn't say I respect you. I don't know you


i meant respect me as a person who did nothing wrong to you, not for my actions, you know... I respect your ideas, you respect mine.

Anyway, no problem, have a good day sir.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> i meant respect me as a person who did nothing wrong to you, not for my actions, you know... I respect your ideas, you respect mine.
> 
> Anyway, no problem, have a good day sir.


you to, have a good weekend. I still don't think you assume I respect you ideas, shouldn't assume anything in life


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> you to, have a good weekend. I still don't think you assume I respect you ideas, shouldn't assume anything in life


we have a ddifferent attitude, I like to respect people, than either they show me my respect is well worth it either they loose it, this is all, now I'm finally out of the conversation.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Bob Geldoff stated he was prepared to take on three refugee families in his house in Kent and put up another refugee family in London.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Waking up this morning iv decided europe is F'd. Austria is opening its borders to economic migrants who want their own way. so another 1000 are now setting off from the station in hungary. and each day 1000's more are entering into eastern europe from turkey . As I see it 1000's each day are going to be flooding into austria and within less than 5 years that 300'000 yearly migration we get into the UK is going to be atleast twice that when teh world realises all they have to do is march, stamp feet and make a fuss.

Anyone know of any planets where i can get a decent life ?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Yeah cos that has gone exceptionally well in Afghanistan...


They are in a better situation that they were when russia was on the top of them and when tliban was killing them. so yes, it has gone well...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

atencorps said:


> Anyone know of any planets where i can get a decent life ?


Try the Sun, it'll be lovely and warm. If you're ginger with pale skin, opt for Uranus bit cooler there.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

nitrogen said:


> Try the Sun, it'll be lovely and warm. If you're ginger with pale skin, opt for Uranus bit cooler there.


Can you ask your Mrs if she wants to come with me ?. she might fancy a tan and some decent convo


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

_


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Heavy Metal said:


> Look on the bright side 400,000 have signed govt website petition to take them, so these people can have 1 or 2 each, problem solved...just watch them change their minds if they did this.


Its alright, this time next year when immigration figures are published alll those advocating we take in economic migrants will have forgotten and will be crying and blaming the government for not doing enought to stop immigration.

Im starting to think its the "Princess Diana" symdrom. People get caught up in mass hysteria driven by the media like sheep then a few years down the line nobody owns up to having been led like sheep.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> let 10,000 in is what they're saying.


Let 10'000 in. I'm sorry I don't watch the news because i dont have tv chanels or read the paper. I thought they were at sea areare there actually 10'000 at sea lol.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

atencorps said:


> Can you ask your Mrs if she wants to come with me ?. she might fancy a tan and some decent convo


You need to be as good looking as me so my Mrs would go with you.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I see the usual suspects are out in the media trying to hammer the nails into this countries coffin. We are full, we have many more homeless on the street, we have food banks, we have people unable to get decent housing , we have a huge amount of social deprivation. Any sane leadership would be wanting to spend the time ,money and effort putting our own house in order first . The vast majority of these immigrants are young men, economic migrants who either want to give their families a better standard of living back home , or they want to bring their families over here.

I don't hate them,in their position if I had to choose between living in a third world s**t hole or some warn torn place, as a young man I would try to go some place like the UK. But it's about time people in this country started thinking about what kind of future they want for themselves and their families. Whether they want this country to turn into a third world s**t hole like the places these people came from. Yes our politicians are responsible for some of the problems they are running from, but does that mean we should all pay pennance? If it was up top me, blair and his entire family would be hung with piano wire. Cameron would be locked up and his money stripped from him, his name removed for all records for gross negligence in involving this country in yet another middle eastern adventure.

As for those scum in the media right now, trying to ruin what little we have left in this country this is what I would do to solve the immigration problem ,for all the traitors who in my view are cultural marxists, using the immigration crisis for their own agendas. I would say there are few hundred that should be shot.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

> I see the usual suspects are out in the media trying to hammer the nails into this countries coffin. We are full, we have many more homeless on the street, we have food banks, we have people unable to get decent housing , we have a huge amount of social deprivation. Any sane leadership would be wanting to spend the time ,money and effort putting our own house in order first . The vast majority of these immigrants are young men, economic migrants who either want to give their families a better standard of living back home , or they want to bring their families over here.
> 
> I don't hate them,in their position if I had to choose between living in a third world s**t hole or some warn torn place, as a young man I would try to go some place like the UK. But it's about time people in this country started thinking about what kind of future they want for themselves and their families. Whether they want this country to turn into a third world s**t hole like the places these people came from. Yes our politicians are responsible for some of the problems they are running from, but does that mean we should all pay pennance? If it was up top me, blair and his entire family would be hung with piano wire. Cameron would be locked up and his money stripped from him, his name removed for all records for gross negligence in involving this country in yet another middle eastern adventure.
> 
> As for those scum in the media right now, trying to ruin what little we have left in this country this is what I would do to solve the immigration problem ,for all the traitors who in my view are cultural marxists, using the immigration crisis for their own agendas. I would say there are few hundred that should be shot.


I know everyone says were full and got our own problems and should sort our country out first and I think your right in many ways but maybe we got to much and if we all had a little less then there would be more to go around, is it right to try and maintain this idea of a perfect country when others are suffering so badly... I don't know just seems like maybe we should suffer some to if it saves some lives maybe


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

Leeds89 said:


> Definitely our governments fault, but not the public's fault.
> 
> The British public voted them in and therefore gave them there approval to govern how they see fit, if you voted for them you've played an indirect role of all there policy's and legislation including immigration and war


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> no it's not the case at all jeeeeesus....one of them ' their all alcoholics or druggies' u know nothing about me to say that...u assume but ur very wrong I don't buy papers or watch news because like u I think it's crap..please...don't insult my intelligence...hogwash...


Ha! hogwash, classic! What about balderdash or even poppycock?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DatGuy said:


> Because they ****ed up!!
> 
> Plenty empty, abandoned and derilict houses/buildings and also plenty land on which to build on
> 
> *The country being full is bollox*


 you obviously have no need for the NHS or road network.When you leave school, it might become more apparent.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Uk it's the 8 most powerful economy in the world supposedly...

Could help a bit more


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Uk it's the 8 most powerful economy in the world supposedly...
> 
> Could help a bit more


Which means it's even more of a disgrace that we have even one food bank ,that there are cancer patients who cannot get the best drugs they need on the NHS apparently because it's too expensive, that mental health budgets within the NHS are being cut yet again, that I see groups of homeless people sleeping in on the streets and the numbers are ever growing.We certainly do not look after our most vunerable as we ought to,for the 8th most powerful economy in the world supposedly...And allowing in even a few thousand asylum seekers is going to put further strain on scarce resources, maybe if we hadn't had an open door under Blair and brown to eastern europe, if cameron hadn't have sat on his hands for an entire term on immigration but instead involved this country in another middle eastern war allegedly if you believe tim montgomery at the behest of his hippy yogurt weaving liberal wife who while well intentioned about the brutality of ghadaffi shouldn't be bending her husbands ears on world affairs , maybe we could afford to help out more.It is allegedly her, who has convinced him to let thousands more,who Iam sure just love us for bombing them.

Solve these issues,look after our own , then we can look for worthy projects overseas.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

benji666 said:


> I see the usual suspects are out in the media trying to hammer the nails into this countries coffin. We are full, we have many more homeless on the street, we have food banks, we have people unable to get decent housing , we have a huge amount of social deprivation. Any sane leadership would be wanting to spend the time ,money and effort putting our own house in order first . The vast majority of these immigrants are young men, economic migrants who either want to give their families a better standard of living back home , or they want to bring their families over here.
> 
> I don't hate them,in their position if I had to choose between living in a third world s**t hole or some warn torn place, as a young man I would try to go some place like the UK. But it's about time people in this country started thinking about what kind of future they want for themselves and their families. Whether they want this country to turn into a third world s**t hole like the places these people came from. Yes our politicians are responsible for some of the problems they are running from, but does that mean we should all pay pennance?* If it was up top me, blair and his entire family would be hung with piano wire. *Cameron would be locked up and his money stripped from him, his name removed for all records for gross negligence in involving this country in yet another middle eastern adventure.
> 
> As for those scum in the media right now, trying to ruin what little we have left in this country this is what I would do to solve the immigration problem ,for all the traitors who in my view are cultural marxists, using the immigration crisis for their own agendas. I would say there are few hundred that should be shot.


 Not if I get there before you!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Because they ****ed up!!
> 
> Plenty empty, abandoned and derilict houses/buildings and also plenty land on which to build on
> 
> The country being full is bollox


where is the money coming from to build these houses and if we have the money for these we could put our homeless in them before we put refugees in them. Yes i think we should take some but not as many as Germany and France should take, the reason being they are 3times and 5 times bigger than we are yet with not much difference in population.

I dont think its down to space its money to provide for them etc.

If all the people who are for letting them in are ok to pay 10% extra tax to foot the bill for their housing, kids schooling etc then be my guest.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

The Syrian crises in a nutshell.









To be honest, I am actually glad that these people are heading for Germany and not elsewhere because they minute they start misbehaving, which they will very soon, the Germans will spit them out as quickly as they took them in.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Immigration of uneducated third worlders has already destroyed parts of the UK. No more refugees


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/09/07/uk-europe-migrants-britain-idUKKCN0R71NM20150907

20,000 over the next five years.

£36.95 per week basic allowance + plus rent x 20,000 = a lot.

Anyone like to tot up the costs over the course of a year? Good use of public money?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Desperate people.......


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hold on !! it was only 2 years ago that the clever marketing dept of the government pitted the working man against the unemployed and disabled person in this country, all we heard was about how the unemployed was soaking up the working mans money, I saw through this as i aint that gullable, after all cameron is a ex spin doctor and he certainly got all you guys whipped into a frenzy and this probably even got him voted in for a second term, now all of a sudden we have a load of immigrants that are going to take much more of the working mans money and the government are not saying a damn thing about that, and what about the people that are already here from the EU , what government minister mentioned that they are sapping the working mans contributions absolutely no one !!!!

hate this government with a passion !! can you tell ,lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


>


You realise Saudi, Kuwait , Qatar and UAE are all sunni dont you ? theres more chance of them moving into Farage the ****wits house than any of them taking any lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

tioc said:


> You realise Saudi, Kuwait , Qatar and UAE are all sunni dont you ? theres more chance of them moving into Farage the ****wits house than any of them taking any lol


I don't see what religion has to do with assisting people fleeing for their lives?

You do realise the UK/Germany/Austria are predominantly Christian?


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I don't see what religion has to do with assisting people fleeing for their lives?
> 
> You do realise the UK/Germany/Austria are predominantly Christian?


I do, but as the extremes of Sunnis and Shia reguard each other as less than human, and that Saudi is still funding most of the unrest in the area it seems a bit niave to expect them to accept Syrian refugees


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> The Syrian crises in a nutshell.
> 
> View attachment 114633
> 
> ...


I knew you were stupid the last time you posted in replying to me.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

there could be an upside to all this migration, we may get a decent football team out of it that can win us a world cup. after all look at germany ( alot of their players are either born in other countries or their parents were), same with France, belgium


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

atencorps said:


> there could be an upside to all this migration, we may get a decent football team out of it that can win us a world cup. after all look at germany ( alot of their players are either born in other countries or their parents were), same with France, belgium


Only way you ever going to win anything again


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I knew you were stupid the last time you posted in replying to me.


That is a very strong statement coming from someone that plays video games in order to make enough money to afford takeaways 3 times a day... Anyhow, what do I know, I don't have a link to go with my post...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> That is a very strong statement coming from someone that plays video games in order to make enough money to afford takeaways 3 times a day... Anyhow, what do I know, I don't have a link to go with my post...


Yeah thats just it, you talk about sh1t you know nothing about, you see a random picture and thats that. I actually research these things and thats why the image I provided has sources and all the information is available, but you, you're a chirping lil b1tch.

I made more money playing computer games than you did working a full time job, you pleb. Suck a bag. OVER AND OUT.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah thats just it, you talk about sh1t you know nothing about, you see a random picture and thats that. I actually research these things and thats why the image I provided has sources and all the information is available, but you, you're a chirping lil b1tch.
> I made more money playing computer games than you did working a full time job, you pleb. Suck a bag. OVER AND OUT.


Now now Tommy, remind me of what the internet phrase was again? Oh yes, umad brah?!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah thats just it, you talk about sh1t you know nothing about, you see a random picture and thats that. I actually research these things and thats why the image I provided has sources and all the information is available, but you, you're a chirping lil b1tch.
> 
> I made more money playing computer games than you did working a full time job, you pleb. Suck a bag. OVER AND OUT.


Thats why you still at mums


----------



## criscross85 (Aug 24, 2015)

Actually i am from Austria, and at the time 10 000 syrian iraq and afghan people are my neighbours...

we as a small country will take a huge amount of these people... as we did in the ninetys when tge balkan war broke out..

i think the german politik is a shame.. they take

an amount of refugees they cant take ...

and austria is ****ed up woth the refugees we had befor and now it will get worse...

i am not a nazi or something as i said, but with this 'come in we'll help anybody' mentallity of the politicans we have 365 days a year day of the open door .. in austria and in Germany of course.. so i dont know how the politicans and.. ofcourse we as the 'natives' will handle it ... when i saw the refugees it was very sad and i dont think we should categorize this people as bad or good .. !!

what was a pain in my eyes is that nearly 80 percent of them were young men....

where are the women and the children at ... its really really disturbing because these guys will fu.. with every women no matter what culture but i am not allowed to f**k their women ... hajah xD just a joke but a bit truth in it 

fact: they need help , they are poor.. and if they have manners and good values they should stay but not only in austria and germany there are almost 30 other counties .. and we need the help of any state uf the european nation

Just my opinion


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> The amount of countries that these people pass on the way to the Uk that are also safe. Why do they not stop there?


they do


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> sick of hearing about migrants TBH.
> 
> we need to sort ourselves out before taking on 10s of thousands of migrants. Dont mean it in a racist way, just we already have a struggling health services, lack of housing pushing up house prices with people struggling to get on the property ladder. Lack of school places and childcare. We dont need more people over here at the moment.
> 
> ...


arent you a tory? if so then you cant complain about

1) struggling health services

2) lack of housing

3)pushing up house prices with people struggling to get on the property ladder

4) childcare

if not please ignore


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

vlb said:


> arent you a tory? if so then you cant complain about
> 
> 1) struggling health services
> 
> ...


why are these tory faults?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Who ever said ex services aren't on the streets, well im in Scotland (Edinburgh) now and ive seen 2 already. Its heart breaking knowing these people fought for this country and this is what they've resulted to. Shouldn't we he dealing with this before even considering helping anyone else??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

--This new forum is total sh1te when trying to quote.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

> Who ever said ex services aren't on the streets, well im in Scotland (Edinburgh) now and ive seen 2 already. Its heart breaking knowing these people fought for this country and this is what they've resulted to. Shouldn't we he dealing with this before even considering helping anyone else??


It's one thing I think America do well with, like honoring the war vets and looking after their soldiers etc, they seem well respected by all


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

> It's one thing I think America do well with, like honoring the war vets and looking after their soldiers etc, they seem well respected by all


Tell that to the Vietnam vetrans....


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> why are these tory faults?


http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/06/nhs-reforms-tories-damaging-thinktank-kings-fund

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c4c5fbdc-2720-11e5-bd83-71cb60e8f08c.html#axzz3l9ECdANb

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/conservative/11642734/David-Camerons-30-hour-free-childcare-plan-underfunded.html


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dont be fooled by the media, yes it is bad children dying but so was hundreds of children and women getting murdered by Israel in bombings in Gaza whilst the world stood by and said nothing. Its said that 27% of all so called refugees are ISIS in disguise so they then relocate in European countries as sleeper cells ready to strike and bring terror to our shores, so get ready.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Pinky said:


> Who ever said ex services aren't on the streets, well im in Scotland (Edinburgh) now and ive seen 2 already. Its heart breaking knowing these people fought for this country and this is what they've resulted to. Shouldn't we he dealing with this before even considering helping anyone else??


Any reason why we can't deal with more than one problem at the same time? Ex-servicemen struggling in civvy street is not a new phenomenon and the root cause appears to be lack of interest by the powers that be rather than lack of funding or resource. It is sh!t to see so many who have served abandoned, but ignoring the refugee crisis will not change that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Any reason why we can't deal with more than one problem at the same time? Ex-servicemen struggling in civvy street is not a new phenomenon and the root cause appears to be lack of interest by the powers that be rather than lack of funding or resource. It is sh!t to see so many who have served abandoned, but ignoring the refugee crisis will not change that.


seen vids of the refugees throwing water thats been given to them by what looks like the red cross. The ungrateful b*st*ards can kiss my fat backside. Im all for helping people but their gonna do sh1t like that thay can fcuk off.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think it is our responsibility to look after everyone. The world is a F'd up place. We need to look after our own first. With all the terrorism and crime going on in the world, more terror will be upon us at some point.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

chelios said:


> I don't think it is our responsibility to look after everyone. The world is a F'd up place. We need to look after our own first. With all the terrorism and crime going on in the world, more terror will be upon us at some point.


exactly. If someone can guarantee none of them are linked to isis then fine let them in, but when isis have made a statement saying they have smuggled members in via refugees can you blame people for being wary and not wanting them here?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Pinky said:


> exactly. If someone can guarantee none of them are linked to isis then fine let them in, but when isis have made a statement saying they have smuggled members in via refugees can you blame people for being wary and not wanting them here?


I think of this.

Also the whole housing situation. It messes people up even more. More houses needed, space limited. Council houses are lesser now, as far as I'm concerned British citizens should be the priority anyway.

The more people who come and need housing the more it will force house prices up as demand will be even higher.

Buying a house will be almost impossible for most regular working class people soon enough.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> exactly. If someone can guarantee none of them are linked to isis then fine let them in, but when isis have made a statement saying they have smuggled members in via refugees can you blame people for being wary and not wanting them here?


can you guarantee that you aren't part of ISIS?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

some scary shits gonna happen to us.. I'm actually worried! honestly, I'm worried for my future and my kid's future!!! especially when I know so many terrorists are coming over here.... and the spinless gov's wont do s**t about it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> can you guarantee that you aren't part of ISIS?


im not trying to get into a country!!!!!!!

If you're so for having them here, let a family live with you. You feed them put clothes on their backs.

Im just waiting for i dunno 12 months when sh1t kicks off, all these people who have the "let them in attitude" let see what they say then. More than likely something along the lines of "you shouldn't of let them in"!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> im not trying to get into a country!!!!!!!
> 
> If your so fond of them go have a family live with you. You feed them, put clothes on their backs.


I can't afford to because I am a student. The country has enough money to take asylum seekers without citizens needing to give up their homes. My grandparents have a large B+B which has plenty of free rooms at £20 a night.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I can't afford to because I am a student. The country has enough money to take asylum seekers without citizens needing to give up their homes. My grandparents have a large B+B which has plenty of free rooms at £20 a night.


can you rent the rooms by the hour mate?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> can you guarantee that you aren't part of ISIS?


im not trying to get into a country!!!!!!!



ellisrimmer said:


> I can't afford to because I am a student. The country has enough money to take asylum seekers without citizens needing to give up their homes. My grandparents have a large B+B which has plenty of free rooms at £20 a night.


Lmao!! Oh your a student so of course you're ok with having them here!! We have elderly people in this country who have worked all their lives, who have contributed way longer and way more than alot of people nowadays will, being refused treatment on the grounds of no money, no new homes being built due to no money. So NO we dont have enough money!!!!


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Pinky said:


> im not trying to get into a country!!!!!!!Lmao!! Oh your a student so of course you're ok with having them here!! We have elderly people in this country who have worked all their lives, who have contributed way longer and way more than alot of people nowadays will, being refused treatment on the grounds of no money, no new homes being built due to no money. So NO we dont have enough money!!!!


Why do you think being a student changes the opinion?... Not trying to start an argument just curious


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jay2110 said:


> Why do you think being a student changes the opinion?... Not trying to start an argument just curious


out of all the people who are "let them in" the ones ive spoken to and seen what their opinions are, are unemployed so don't contribute. When people work hard to contribute to the services provided for this country they tend to not want to see the money being p1ssed up the wall. And what ive seen so far of these refugees they dont want safety. People who are in need dont throw goods given to them to help onto train tracks. Spiteful i know but i dont care what they do with them aslong as there not next door to me and it doesn't have an effect only little bubble.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I pay a lot in tax and I do not mind refugees coming to live in the UK


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

The problem is tons of the posh/rich types in parliament and others don't have to deal with the aftermath as they have private education, health etc so the likes of your average tax payer will be affected by the influx and burden on the schools, nhs, housing etc


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Pinky said:


> out of all the people who are "let them in" the ones ive spoken to and seen what their opinions are, are unemployed. When people work hard to contribute to the services provided for this country they tend to not want to see the money being p1ssed up the wall. And what ive seen so far of these refugees they dont want safety. People who are in need dont throw goods given to them to help onto train tracks. Spiteful i know but i dont care what they do with them aslong as there not next door to me and it doesn't have an effect only little bubble.


How about the people that work and want them in? Again I'm not having a go but the arguments from people that don't want them in contradict. Some people say they won't give anything back to the country and then you've got others saying they take all the jobs?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> I can't afford to because I am a student. *The country has enough money* to take asylum seekers without citizens needing to give up their homes. My grandparents have a large B+B which has plenty of free rooms at £20 a night.


you joking right? where is that money then?! it was only 3 years ago that gov's was complaining about "no money" situation and thats why they cut back so many funds/benefits etc.... nowadays you're only entitled to a rented room in a shared house if you are 30 and under.... how a 30 year old man/woman who lost their job not because of fault of their own could live in a shared house with others?!?!?!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I pay a lot in tax and I do not mind refugees coming to live in the UK


How do you feel about the increasing strain being placed on the NHS which simply can't carry on the way it is. This last week has already seen one previously available breast cancer medication removed from the NHS as they can no longer afford it. Where does it end?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jay2110 said:


> How about the people that work and want them in? Again I'm not having a go but the arguments from people that don't want them in contradict. Some people say they won't give anything back to the country and then you've got others saying they take all the jobs?


They bring very little skills to the UK is what that means - there are quite a few skilled jobs out there, the problem lies in unskilled jobs - the exact job market they will fall into, the same job market that is already ridiculously oversaturated with the many unskilled English we have.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I pay a lot in tax and I do not mind refugees coming to live in the UK


good for you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Leeds89 said:


> They bring very little skills to the UK is what that means - there are quite a few skilled jobs out there, the problem lies in unskilled jobs - the exact job market they will fall into, the same job market that is already ridiculously oversaturated with the many unskilled English we have.


im finding that the people that want them, want them but not next door to them.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> How about the people that work and want them in? Again I'm not having a go but the arguments from people that don't want them in contradict. Some people say they won't give anything back to the country and then you've got others saying they take all the jobs?


this country needs to change.. they need to do what OZ's do. You got money/set of skills/education then you are more than welcome to come in if not simply shoooooo, shooooo...


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinky said:


> im not trying to get into a country!!!!!!!
> 
> If you're so for having them here, let a family live with you. You feed them put clothes on their backs.
> 
> Im just waiting for i dunno 12 months when sh1t kicks off, all these people who have the "let them in attitude" let see what they say then. More than likely something along the lines of "you shouldn't of let them in"!!


I just posted pretty much the same on another forum


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> this country needs to change.. they need to do what OZ's do. You got money/set of skills/education then you are more than welcome to come in if not simply shoooooo, shooooo...





Leeds89 said:


> They bring very little skills to the UK is what that means - there are quite a few skilled jobs out there, the problem lies in unskilled jobs - the exact job market they will fall into, the same job market that is already ridiculously oversaturated with the many unskilled English we have.


I hear what you're both saying.. does make sense but I've come across quite a few people that have made money and are now contributing... I'm not gonna lie I don't like seeing a kebab house or middle eastern supermarket every 200yards just cause of how they're presented but at least they've got a business and giving back in a way they know how?

Also I realise this isn't the case for everyone but for most unskilled workers in the uk if they've been put through school and had the opportunity to learn why are they still unskilled? Surely if they learnt when they were suppose to they could fill the higher scale jobs and leave the unskilled market empty?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Who ever said ex services aren't on the streets, well im in Scotland (Edinburgh) now and ive seen 2 already. Its heart breaking knowing these people fought for this country and this is what they've resulted to. Shouldn't we he dealing with this before even considering helping anyone else??


The guy outside waverley station with his soldier number held up? Hes raking it in, always see people giving him £10-20 lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I pay a lot in tax and I do not mind refugees coming to live in the UK


I want my taxes expend on those people before any lazy British on benefits...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jay2110 said:


> I hear what you're both saying.. does make sense but I've come across quite a few people that have made money and are now contributing... I'm not gonna lie I don't like seeing a kebab house or middle eastern supermarket every 200yards just cause of how they're presented but at least they've got a business and giving back in a way they know how?
> 
> Also I realise this isn't the case for everyone but for most unskilled workers in the uk if they've been put through school and had the opportunity to learn why are they still unskilled? Surely if they learnt when they were suppose to they could fill the higher scale jobs and leave the unskilled market empty?


I definitely agree that there's a damn good section of the English community that are total write offs - the ones who leave school with zero education and zero drive to work. But I do think they should have access to lower skilled jobs if that's where their choices have taken them, if only to get them off dependence on the state and to contribute something back instead of sucking out resources we need.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> *Sorry but Muslim countries not just turkey *should be taking most of these refugees. Adaptation to society would be far easier as their religion caters more to their way of living which seems to be a huge part of their lives. Saudi wont even let non muslims in without going through extremely stringent conditions if they even let them in. In addition as a non Saudi we have to respect and conform to their society if we want to visit which seems if switched around is discriminatory. Sick of it to be honest, im finding it the minority that are happy to try and integrate into our society and it unfortunately is the others making life difficult for these guys.


The Turkish hate them.. they wont gove them a single penny. We have all been sucked in by one powerful image. That poor little boys mother dragged him to his death by putting him on that boat.. no one else.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Leeds89 said:


> I definitely agree that there's a damn good section of the English community that are total write offs - the ones who leave school with zero education and zero drive to work. But I do think they should have access to lower skilled jobs if that's where their choices have taken them, if only to get them off dependence on the state and to contribute something back instead of sucking out resources we need.


Yep you're right thing is there's hardly any that once they get free money want to work... I don't see many young Brits doing "lower end" jobs... See plenty in the shop on a Friday buying rizla and a case of fosters though. If I had my own business I'd much rather have a refugee cleaner who can do a good job rather than a brit with a s**t attitude and is only there cause they threatened to stop his doll money. Again I agree brits should have priority over jobs but I guess you can't do anything about it if they don't want to take them.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> I hear what you're both saying.. does make sense but I've come across quite a few people that have made money and are now contributing... I'm not gonna lie I don't like seeing a kebab house or middle eastern supermarket every 200yards just cause of how they're presented but at least they've got a business and giving back in a way they know how?
> 
> Also I realise this isn't the case for everyone but for most unskilled workers in the uk if they've been put through school and had the opportunity to learn why are they still unskilled? Surely if they learnt when they were suppose to they could fill the higher scale jobs and leave the unskilled market empty?


mate, I know so many refugees in this country and the fact is that most of them come here for an easy life and not for "a better life". as for their shops, to be honest i don't want to see any of them at all. this is Britain... if i want to see middle eastern shops i go to middle east... there is no need for smelly, beardy weirdy men wearing long dresses and covered up women (looking like ninjas) walking around the streets of london! there is no need for white Brits to live in fear in parts of london and most parts of up north! OK, let them in but why not deport them the minute they commit a crime?!? why do we have to keep them here?!?!?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinky said:


> out of all the people who are "let them in" the ones ive spoken to and seen what their opinions are, are unemployed so don't contribute. When people work hard to contribute to the services provided for this country they tend to not want to see the money being p1ssed up the wall. And what ive seen so far of these refugees they dont want safety. People who are in need dont throw goods given to them to help onto train tracks. Spiteful i know but i dont care what they do with them aslong as there not next door to me and it doesn't have an effect only little bubble.


Most of the people saying let them in were saying keep them out before the images of the dead little boy popped up.. Most are the people who regurgatate what the tabloids say. keep them out last week, let them in this week


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> mate, I know so many refugees in this country and the fact is that most of them come here for an easy life and not for "a better life". as for their shops, to be honest i don't want to see any of them at all. this is Britain... if i want to see middle eastern shops i go to middle east... there is no need for smelly, beardy weirdy men wearing long dresses and covered up women (looking like ninjas) walking around the streets of london! there is no need for white Brits to live in fear in parts of london and most parts of up north! OK, let them in but why not deport them the minute they commit a crime?!? why do we have to keep them here?!?!?


Fair enough mate I don't want to see them either but at least they're paying their way. If they don't have those shops people will complain they do fvckall. As for the beards I think they've caught on quite well... Seen loads of Brits with the "long hair on the top, shaved sides and long beard" hair do


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Is the NHS in its condition due to refugees? I do not know.

Will it make it worst? Probably.

But the NHS is in trouble with or without these people who have suffered so much.

this quoting system is a little screwed up


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Is the NHS in its condition due to refugees? I do not know.
> 
> Will it make it worst? Probably.
> 
> But the NHS is in trouble with or without these people who have suffered so much.


Will you learn how to use the quotes lol your posts are sloppy as hell :lol:


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Fair enough mate I don't want to see them either but at least they're paying their way. If they don't have those shops people will complain they do fvckall. As for the beards I think they've caught on quite well... S*een loads of Brits with the "long hair on the top, shaved sides and long beard" hair do*


Honestly, do you really think these two are comparable in any shape or form?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

dbaird said:


> Will you learn how to use the quotes lol your posts are sloppy as hell :lol:


Very true


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> Honestly, do you really think these two comparable in any shape or form?


Afraid not. Ones a model


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Jay2110 said:


> Afraid not. Ones a model


their both quims though


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

dbaird said:


> their both quims though


Just gonna Google quims mate gimme a sec.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

dbaird said:


> their both quims though


Oh yeah you're right


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Jay2110 said:


> Just gonna Google quims mate gimme a sec.


I hope you wern't in work


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> you joking right? where is that money then?! it was only 3 years ago that gov's was complaining about "no money" situation and thats why they cut back so many funds/benefits etc.... nowadays you're only entitled to a rented room in a shared house if you are 30 and under.... how a 30 year old man/woman who lost their job not because of fault of their own could live in a shared house with others?!?!?!


How bad would it be if these "refugees" were given housing which is what i think will happen. Its not fair when people have been waiting months even years for a property.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't work mate I'm an immigrant


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Afraid not. Ones a model


He aint a model: the morla of story is that they come here and they bring their backward mentality with them, they just take and take and take and they don't want to integrate into the socity... its not really difficult to figure out that they simply hate us... they even said it and still say it.. there is no loyalty to Britain..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Is the NHS in its condition due to refugees? I do not know.
> 
> Will it make it worst? Probably.
> 
> ...


yes it on its knees but taking in 1000s will only make it worse. I assume you're ok with that?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> How bad would it be if these "refugees" were given housing which is what i think will happen. Its not fair when people have been waiting months even years for a property.


me and my missus are expecting... and we both work our arses off. but we cannot get on the property ladder.. and that guy says this country's got enough money.. its a bloody joke.....


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

never-say-never said:


> me and my missus are expecting... and we both work our arses off. but we cannot get on the property ladder.. and that guy says this country's got enough money.. its a bloody joke.....


I know exactly how you feel with your situation. Frustrating.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Pinky said:


> yes it on its knees but taking in 1000s will only make it worse. I assume you're ok with that?


Yes, I am.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Of course you are!!
> 
> If you're that fond of them go tell David Cameron you'll have a family live with you.
> 
> You'll be one of these in 6 months p1ssing and moaning when sh1t turns sour!!


lol was that reply meant for me ?!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> lol was that reply meant for me ?!


nah soz it was for Armitage Shanks

Dunno know how to delete posts with this new upgrade.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> can you rent the rooms by the hour mate?


No mate but you can't go wrong at £20 can you?



Pinky said:


> im not trying to get into a country!!!!!!!
> 
> Lmao!! Oh your a student so of course you're ok with having them here!! We have elderly people in this country who have worked all their lives, who have contributed way longer and way more than alot of people nowadays will, being refused treatment on the grounds of no money, no new homes being built due to no money. So NO we dont have enough money!!!!


I think your views on students are very 1980s ;-)



Pinky said:


> out of all the people who are "let them in" the ones ive spoken to and seen what their opinions are, are unemployed so don't contribute. When people work hard to contribute to the services provided for this country they tend to not want to see the money being p1ssed up the wall. And what ive seen so far of these refugees they dont want safety. People who are in need dont throw goods given to them to help onto train tracks. Spiteful i know but i dont care what they do with them aslong as there not next door to me and it doesn't have an effect only little bubble.


Why do you assume I don't contribute, I pay tax



never-say-never said:


> you joking right? where is that money then?! it was only 3 years ago that gov's was complaining about "no money" situation and thats why they cut back so many funds/benefits etc.... nowadays you're only entitled to a rented room in a shared house if you are 30 and under.... how a 30 year old man/woman who lost their job not because of fault of their own could live in a shared house with others?!?!?!


We're a superpower, we can afford it, don't you worry ;-)



never-say-never said:


> me and my missus are expecting... and we both work our arses off. but we cannot get on the property ladder.. and that guy says this country's got enough money.. its a bloody joke.....


You're living in wrong area if you can't get on the property ladder mate.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Yes, I am.


Of course you are!!

If you're that fond of them go tell David Cameron you'll have a family live with you.

You'll be one of these in 6 months p1ssing and moaning when sh1t turns sour!!


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Pinky said:


> nah soz it was for Armitage Shanks


Why would I? I don't mind paying for people right now. I could complain about people who do not pay as much tax as me and say they are fat lazy spongers.

The idea that most refugees are paying large amounts of money to get to Europe to then receive 35 quid a week seems like a joke to me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> No mate but you can't go wrong at £20 can you?
> 
> I think your views on students are very 1980s ;-)
> 
> ...


you're deluded matey



Armitage Shanks said:


> Why would I? I don't mind paying for people right now. I could complain about people who do not pay as much tax as me and say they are fat lazy spongers.
> 
> The idea that most refugees are paying large amounts of money to get to Europe to then receive 35 quid a week seems like a joke to me.


my concern is in march isis made a statement saying they will smuggle 1000s of their nutters into Europe in the form of refugees. People thought whatever a bit far fetched. Fast forward to September what do we have 1000s of refugees. And you can't understand why people are wary. There's no security checks nothing. We shouldn't risk our own security when people the likes of isis are making statements like that. They know dead kids on a beach will pull on people's heart strings.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> you're deluded matey
> 
> my concern is in march isis made a statement saying they will smuggle 1000s of their nutters into Europe in the form of refugees. People thought whatever a bit far fetched. Fast forward to September what do we have 1000s of refugees. And you can't understand why people are wary. There's no security checks nothing. We shouldn't risk our own security when people the likes of isis are making statements like that. They know dead kids on a beach will pull on people's heart strings.


I am not deluded, I concede it would take a lot out of the country to bring them here but it is for the greater good. We can save many many people and for that how much would we have to give up? a bit less disposable income?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> No mate but you can't go wrong at £20 can you?
> 
> I think your views on students are very 1980s ;-)
> 
> ...


I am actually worrying about it and we're not a superpower that we once were years ago!! we're just an empty shell of what we were. I am worried about my future and my kid's. also, I live in the same area that i was born and grew up... thanks


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> I am not deluded, I concede it would take a lot out of the country to bring them here but it is for the greater good. We can save many many people and for that how much would we have to give up? a bit less disposable income?


Could be argued that it woul do the country good. More people, more future tax income.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

never-say-never said:


> I am actually worrying about it and we're not a superpower that we once were years ago!! we're just an empty shell of what we were. I am worried about my future and my kid's. also, I live in the same area that i was born and grew up... thanks


Move out then dumbass. I can't stand people moaning about housing. 60k new builds up here in Durham.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> I am not deluded, I concede it would take a lot out of the country to bring them here but it is for the greater good. We can save many many people and for that how much would we have to give up?* a bit less disposable income? *


a bit disposal income?? you're either a rich kid that still gets pocket money from mummy and daddy or not in this world OR OR simply lost the plot... i go with all 3 to be honest... there is no disposal income for f**k sake... we work 9-5 and all we get a weekend to enjoy ourselves... and even then I have to becareful where I take my family in case there are muslim families there and i might upset them with my British values!!!! get your facts right.....


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Move out then dumbass. I can't stand people moaning about housing. 60k new builds up here in Durham.


why would I want to move out Mr Clever when my work and all my family and friends are here?!?!?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

never-say-never said:


> a bit disposal income?? you're either a rich kid that still gets pocket money from mummy and daddy or not in this world OR OR simply lost the plot... i go with all 3 to be honest... there is no disposal income for f**k sake... we work 9-5 and all we get a weekend to enjoy ourselves... and even then I have to becareful where I take my family in case there are muslim families there and i might upset them with my British values!!!! get your facts right.....


Well from what I can see you can afford a nice phone, protein shakes, gym membership, steroids, internet connection. Obviously you're bringing a child into the world so you can afford that too



never-say-never said:


> why woudl I want to move out Mr Clever when my work and all my family and friends are here?!?!?


Hey, you're the one moaning about housing. You can afford it. Just not where you are. Make your choice family+friends+work=rent or new friends+new work=mortgage.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Well from what I can see you can afford a nice phone, protein shakes, gym membership, steroids, internet connection. Obviously you're bringing a child into the world so you can afford that too
> 
> Hey, you're the one moaning about housing. You can afford it. Just not where you are. Make your choice family+friends+work=rent or new friends+new work=mortgage.


ofcourse I can afford those things.. those are the necessities in my life... so no "dispossal income" there as you hoped so! Even if they were disposal income which they are not, I work hard for what I have so why would i want to share it with a bunch of foreign people that hate me and my values in my own country?!?!?!?!?? AND I have made my choice, no more *asylum seekers*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I am not deluded, I concede it would take a lot out of the country to bring them here but it is for the greater good. We can save many many people and for that how much would we have to give up? a bit less disposable income?


im not prepared to have a bit less disposable income to help people who may be a risk to this country. I work my ass off to have the disposal income that i do have. Tell me why i should settle for less. They should be fighting for their country not running like gormless cowards. Good job our grandads and great grandads didn't take the lets run attitude as we'd all be speaking german now.

And if that's all you think will suffer if we take them in, the fuk me. There's no hope. What about strain on the nhs, housing, schooling, the list is endless, but hey ho.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

superpube said:


> Could be argued that it woul do the country good. More people, more future tax income.


thats if they work!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I firmly concur with the concerns on ISIS bringing in fighters in the guise of refugees, its actually perfect.....and the best form of weapon of mass destruction... and the kids and women, a negligent percentage are really needy, most will be working, or sympathize with ISIS- i really believe the west is being soft as shite and is going to pay for it down the line.The uk really needs to wake up.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

What scares me is the UK population doesn't want them, but whether they actually land here to f**k everything up is decided by a small u effected few,

Enjoy democracy sheep


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Pinky said:


> my concern is in march isis made a statement saying they will smuggle 1000s of their nutters into Europe in the form of refugees. People thought whatever a bit far fetched. Fast forward to September what do we have 1000s of refugees. And you can't understand why people are wary. There's no security checks nothing. We shouldn't risk our own security when people the likes of isis are making statements like that. They know dead kids on a beach will pull on people's heart strings.


I think they would not be able to spare 1000s of nutters as they are being bombed for the past year and drone strikes taking many of them out.

ISIS would love a ground war, but they will not happen until their numbers are severely depleted. If ISIS wanted to cause havoc then they would be better to use local sympathisers who are already part of the society the want to bomb/kill.

This ISIS announcement is a propaganda and fear tactic, and to some it seems to be working...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

never-say-never said:


> ofcourse I can afford those things.. those are the necessities in my life... so no "dispossal income" there as you hoped so! Even if they were disposal income which they are not, I work hard for what I have so why would i want to share it with a bunch of foreign people that hate me and my values in my own country?!?!?!?!?? AND I have made my choice, no more *asylum seekers*


You don't need those things numbnuts



Pinky said:


> *im not prepared to have a bit less disposable income to help people who may be a risk to this country*. I work my ass off to have the disposal income that i do have. Tell me why i should settle for less. They should be fighting for their country not running like gormless cowards. Good job our grandads and great grandads didn't take the lets run attitude as we'd all be speaking german now.
> 
> And if that's all you think will suffer if we take them in, the fuk me. There's no hope. What about strain on the nhs, housing, schooling, the list is endless, but hey ho.


that is because you are not a good person. You'll happily let people die in another country because you want your creature comforts. I am not proposing a 'lets run' attitude, what I want us to do is harder than what you want us to do. If everyone had the same attitude as you we'd all be at war because you want to consume more than you produce. If you were in Syria no doubt you'd be one of the war mongers.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Pinky said:


> thats if they work!


not my idea, was the last government's policy..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I would love to see you and your family in that situation..

100% sure you won't say the same things... Sickening


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

In all honesty mate i dont give 2 fcks, what will be will be!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> In all honesty mate i dont give 2 fcks, what will be will be!!


If you don't care stop posting crap then because it is not doing your karma good one bit


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I think they would not be able to spare 1000s of nutters as they are being bombed for the past year and drone strikes taking many of them out.
> 
> ISIS would love a ground war, but they will not happen until their numbers are severely depleted. If ISIS wanted to cause havoc then they would be better to use local sympathisers who are already part of the society the want to bomb/kill.
> 
> This ISIS announcement is a propaganda and fear tactic, and to some it seems to be working...


That is the funniest thing I've read today. ISIS would like a straight-up ground fight with our forces?

That'll end well for them


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That is the funniest thing I've read today. ISIS would like a straight-up ground fight with our forces?
> 
> That'll end well for them


It would not be funny trying to flush them out of built up areas as allied casualties would be huge.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> If you don't care stop posting crap then because it is not doing your karma good one bit


fcuk off!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Imo the solution for this fcuked up mess would be: as we were part to blame for why these "refugees" are here, the UK and the US should get together and sort Syria out, so there wouldn't be any need for these people to be seeking "refuge" anywhere!!!


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, I agree with "if i was in a war zone, I would want help too" BUT as I stated previously, this is not the correct way of helping these people by letting 20000 of them here and give them 5 years visa and free food and money and free health care and free housing etc!! there is plenty of British born people in this country that need help and they get f**k all.... these syrians need to stay in their own country! and the west should simply go there, wipe out ISIS and their shitty government (bashar al asad) and stay there until everythings sorted even it takes years...

My heart aches when i think of syians kids that lost their parents and family and everything in this war. they do indeed need help BUT letting them in here wont change anything apart from making our lives harder for us.... these kids are being taught from the very young age that the west (UK, USA specifically) created these wars in their country and they DO HATE US.. people wake the f**k up please....


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Imo the solution for this fcuked up mess would be: as we were part to blame for why these "refugees" are here, the UK and the US should get together and sort Syria out, so there wouldn't be any need for these people to be seeking "refuge" anywhere!!!


 BOOOOOOOOOM, nailed it on the head... that is exactly what I have been saying all along.. i swear that is whats needed and it would sort everything out without sending invitation to 1000's of refugees.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> So to solve the issues over there we send British troops when resources are already stretched, let them bomb the f**k outa the place potentially killing 100s of innocent civilians while soldiers lose their lives in the process or we could simply let them take refuge and get a few hand outs while the government work out a long term solution


You'd have to mobilise the reservists as the Eton w**kers in charge have got rid of 20k regulars and failed to recruit enough TA to fill the gaps. Theres plenty of Fijians in the mob now, maybe the answer is to make anyone we let in so 2 years Nation Service lol.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pinky said:


> im not prepared to have a bit less disposable income to help people who may be a risk to this country. I work my ass off to have the disposal income that i do have. Tell me why i should settle for less. They should be fighting for their country not running like gormless cowards. *Good job our grandads and great grandads didn't take the lets run attitude as we'd all be speaking german now. *
> 
> And if that's all you think will suffer if we take them in, the fuk me. There's no hope. What about strain on the nhs, housing, schooling, the list is endless, but hey ho.


 They would all be spinning in their graves.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Nuke Africa and the middle east and start again there. Nothing else will work


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> Yes, I agree with "if i was in a war zone, I would want help too" BUT as I stated previously, this is not the correct way of helping these people by letting 20000 of them here and give them 5 years visa and free food and money and free health care and free housing etc!! there is plenty of British born people in this country that need help and they get f**k all.... these syrians need to stay in their own country! and the west should simply go there, wipe out ISIS and their shitty government (bashar al asad) and stay there until everythings sorted even it takes years...
> 
> My heart aches when i think of syians kids that lost their parents and family and everything in this war. they do indeed need help BUT letting them in here wont change anything apart from making our lives harder for us.... these kids are being taught from the very young age that the west (UK, USA specifically) created these wars in their country and they DO HATE US.. people wake the f**k up please....


This will never happen tho. I said they need nooking yes there will casualties of war but how many more people will die at the hands of isisi if nothing is done about them compared to wiping them out.

the 20000 we have here for 5 years won't go home after that, they'll disappear never to be seen again.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

it can be stopped.. Australia stopped pretty much the same thing 5 years ago

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/apr/22/could-australia-stop-the-boats-policy-solve-europe-migrant-crisis


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> This will never happen tho. I said they need nooking yes there will casualties of war but how many more people will die at the hands of isisi if nothing is done about them compared to wiping them out.
> 
> the 20000 we have here for 5 years *won't go home after that, they'll disappear never to be seen again. *


exactly my point. once they're here, they are here to stay. We were looking for properties on rightmove the other day and there was only 60 properties available within 10 miles of where we live.. so I have no idea how and where they gonna house these 20000 refugees!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> im not trying to get into a country!!!!!!!
> 
> Lmao!! Oh your a student so of course you're ok with having them here!! We have elderly people in this country who have worked all their lives, who have contributed way longer and way more than alot of people nowadays will, *being refused treatment on the grounds of no money, no new homes being built due to no money. So NO we dont have enough money!!!! *


but we have enough money to buy more nuclear weapons and build aircraft carriers that have no aircraft....we have enough money to bail out private banks and pay billions on loans to do so.

seems like its a sense of priorities that is needed.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

in these situations i like to see things plain sighted and the way i honestly view this is... although we are a stable country with little prospect of this ever happening to us... if it how ever one day did happen and we had to flee to another country would they take us in? nope


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

vlb said:


> but we have enough money to buy more nuclear weapons and build aircraft carriers that have no aircraft....we have enough money to bail out private banks and pay billions on loans to do so.
> 
> seems like its a sense of priorities that is needed.


i agree mate but imo our our own people should come first. Also has someone else said if the boot was on the other foot would they take us in, would they diddly.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> it can be stopped.. Australia stopped pretty much the same thing 5 years ago
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/apr/22/could-australia-stop-the-boats-policy-solve-europe-migrant-crisis


wish we could do that here!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> yes it on its knees but taking in 1000s will only make it worse. I assume you're ok with that?


Is it not the case that you need either a uk passport or EU passport before you can get NHS treatment? if so then how does an asylum seeker from outside the EU stretch our NHS?



> me and my missus are expecting... and we both work our arses off. but we cannot get on the property ladder.. and that guy says this country's got enough money.. its a bloody joke.....


What has your inibility to get on the property ladder got to do with refugees or the current UK bank balance mate?



> you're deluded matey
> 
> *my concern is in march isis made a statement saying they will smuggle 1000s of their nutters into Europe in the form of refugees.* People thought whatever a bit far fetched. Fast forward to September what do we have 1000s of refugees. And you can't understand why people are wary. There's no security checks nothing. We shouldn't risk our own security when people the likes of isis are making statements like that. They know dead kids on a beach will pull on people's heart strings.


cant argue with that



> im not prepared to have a bit less disposable income to help people who may be a risk to this country. I work my ass off to have the disposal income that i do have. Tell me why i should settle for less. They should be fighting for their country not running like gormless cowards. Good job our grandads and great grandads didn't take the lets run attitude as we'd all be speaking german now.
> 
> And if that's all you think will suffer if we take them in, the fuk me. There's no hope. What about strain on the nhs, housing, schooling, the list is endless, but hey ho.


who do you think they would fight for? would they join assads army (the very people who are oppressing them) or would they join ISIS (the very people who are oppressing them). Should they raise their pitch forks and take on both well trained and well equipped armies? Did our grandfathers go into war against Germany armed with pea shooters? would you have expected them too?....


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> Is it not the case that you need either a uk passport or EU passport before you can get NHS treatment? if so then how does an asylum seeker from outside the EU stretch our NHS?
> 
> *What has your inibility to get on the property ladder got to do with refugees or the current UK bank balance mate?*
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with the refugees BUT my point was we are struggling to get housing and get ourselves on the property ladder even though we work 9-5.... So i have no idea where and how they gonna house these 20000 refugees. As I said above, we were looking for properties within 10 miles of where we live and there was only 60 properties available!!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

never-say-never said:


> Nothing to do with the refugees BUT my point was we are struggling to get housing and get ourselves on the property ladder even though we work 9-5.... So i have no idea where and how they gonna house these 20000 refugees. As I said above, we were looking for properties within 10 miles of where we live and there was only 60 properties available!!!


Where do you live, Orkney?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

As well as that just basics maths, they get £35 a week and housing, so just on hand outs alone on the 10 thousand that's £350,000 a week in hand outs and that's without housing, the NHS just stopped giving out life extending cancer drugs due to money yet we can afford all this and then to house them, educate them, nhs to boot


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> As well as that just basics maths, they get £35 a week and housing, so just on hand outs alone on the 10 thousand that's £350,000 a week in hand outs and that's without housing, the NHS just stopped giving out life extending cancer drugs due to money yet we can afford all this and then to house them, educate them, nhs to boot


20000 of them mate.... and they all gonna get a 5 years Visa as soon as they arrive...


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm worried about how many ISIS soldiers are hiding amongst these refugees, this is the perfect opportunity for them to get in to Europe and do some damage, like a modern day Trojan horse.

Disturbing to see some refugees throwing supplies back at police who are handing out food and water to them, seriously? pull them off of train and ship those ones out who do not know how to behave.

Crime rates will increase also, so many men and so few women and children, I smell something is not right with all of this.

I agree with safe zoning in Syria or a border of Syria with UN control, keep them in Syria, fed and watered, why do we have to take them miles away from their own country?

Hey ho.... it was never like this in my day  we trying to please too many people..... ain't gonna work..... please your country's people!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

> I'm worried about how many ISIS soldiers are hiding amongst these refugees, this is the perfect opportunity for them to get in to Europe and do some damage, like a modern day Trojan horse.


Not just ISIS, anyone dodgy with criminals records and activity, like sex offenders, violent criminals, drug dealers etc.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

ISIS are trying to recruit people from here to go to Syria. They are involved in a war. Why would they be sending their soldiers that they need over to here? You guys would be awful terrorists.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

havering said:


> Not just ISIS, anyone dodgy with criminals records and activity, like sex offenders, violent criminals, drug dealers


They can freely train soldiers in Syria, once conditioned, missions can be handed out without fear of being snooped on.

A large number of now well trained soldiers released in to Europe, with a mission and knowledge of how to cause harm/death to a large number of people effectively.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Frost_uk said:


> I'm worried about how many ISIS soldiers are hiding amongst these refugees, this is the perfect opportunity for them to get in to Europe and do some damage, like a modern day Trojan horse.
> 
> Disturbing to see some refugees throwing supplies back at police who are handing out food and water to them, seriously? pull them off of train and ship those ones out who do not know how to behave.
> 
> ...


at last its not just me who thinks this.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> ISIS are trying to recruit people from here to go to Syria. They are involved in a war. Why would they be sending their soldiers that they need over to here? You guys would be awful terrorists.


Seriously???

Read what frost uk said, ffs!!

I thought i was nieve, but dammmmm


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Seriously???
> 
> Read what frost uk said, ffs!!
> 
> I thought i was nieve, but dammmmm


haha.. Exactly what I thought. Obviously to reek carnage the country's they hold responsible for invading and bombing there own country. Even if 50 Isis soldiers made it in too the UK were talking a massacre of some description somewhere


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> haha.. Exactly what I thought. Obviously to reek carnage the country's they hold responsible for invading and bombing there own country. Even if 50 Isis soldiers made it in too the UK were talking a massacre of some description somewhere


only deluded people with their head up their ar5e cant see this.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Papa Smurf said:


> Nuke Africa and the middle east and start again there. Nothing else will work


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 114741


Ahh Mr Crowley I recognise that name!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Seriously???
> 
> Read what frost uk said, ffs!!
> 
> I thought i was nieve, but dammmmm


You can't even spell it


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> You can't even spell it


Oh dear oh dear, resulted to picking at my spelling. How pathetic?? If my spelling is the only thing you can take a pop at then my darling you're one sad, sad VERY sad man, who desperately needs to get laid!!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Oh dear oh dear, resulted to picking at my spelling. How pathetic?? If my spelling is the only thing you can take a pop at then my darling you're one sad, sad VERY sad man, who desperately needs to get laid!!!


It took you 3 hours between 'liking' and replying to that post, was it making your brain hurt trying to do that 'thinking' thing?

the irony is you have said how pathetic I am to pick on spellings

then telling me to get laid...well that's an innovative insult *sigh*


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, without reading the posts im just gonna say it out loud.

I live i Denmark, we just had like 3K refugees come here around where i live.
Now im gonna give you 2 hypothetical ways of whats going to happend:

1. They take shelter in DK (we got it pretty good here and actually offer them free living and education) 
- In denmark you get money for studying as long as you like so you dont need to work for studying or living.

Or

2. They refuse to live in DK because sweeden is much better, so they trash our railway in rage of sweden saying NO to denmark to send them as they would like.
They run from our goverment, walk around on highways and jamming traffic and causing possebility of crashes.
AND they leave trash and s**t evrywhere in less than 24 hours.

Guess what happend ? I can tell you, in some part of denmark the police had to close highways for DANSIH people because there where muslim shitheads on the road evrywhere trying to get a free ride.

WELL f**k THEM, would like to woop their asses with a crowbar after this.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

To be honest I have started to leave my windows open at night hoping to hear the sounds of russian jackboots marching up the street and tank tracks roaring up the road, there to liberate me from this stupid liberal hell hole.

And hearing cameron talking about taking orphans from syria, well what about all the British born children languishing in our own care homes subject to the tender mercies of social workers crying out for a mum and dad? Makes me fu**ing sick,our own orphans will no doubt be put further down the queue to satisfy some naive liberals . I wish that fat faced c**t would f**k off and take his hippy wife with him. Why doesn't he allow a load of refugees move into one his numerous homes rent free and pay for their daily living expenses out of his vast fortune,his wife is fu**ing rich as well by the way ? no? thought not.He wants all us tax payers to do it.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 114736
> 
> 
> View attachment 114737


Maybe when ze germans were making preparations to invade this country, men of my grand dads generation should have run off and hid.cu**s.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 114741


hahaha that made laugh so much


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> It took you 3 hours between 'liking' and replying to that post, was it making your brain hurt trying to do that 'thinking' thing?
> 
> the irony is you have said how pathetic I am to pick on spellings
> 
> then telling me to get laid...well that's an innovative insult *sigh*


No you turd. I can't post at work so i liked it then replied when i got home.

Mate drop dead, you're a deluded nut job, who thinks he knows it all, but clearly have no idea. Enjoy the rest of your night!


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I live and work in Saudi Arabia and from what iv been told here the Saudis have taken in almost a million Syrians over the last few years.

i think the problem is that the Saudis will only make camps,give water and food.the bare minimum that is required if you are leaving your country because you have nowhere else to go.

not houses,mobile phones,clothes,benefits,like the countries these people are trying to get to.

the bottom line is A LOT,NOT ALL are economic refugees.

my wife told me that she tried to give our daughters clothes,from when she was little, to a charity set up,for the refugees,but

they weren't interested and only need clothes for men and, get this,mobile phones and SIM cards!!

What the f**k does this tell you??

its all very well everybody saying to take them in,but what the f**k is our country going to be like in 15 to 20 years,when they have settled and had lots of kids and they start telling you how they want to live and that your culture and way of life do not fit in with their beliefs.

dont say this is bullshit and it's not going to happen,because it's fu**ing happening right now,in parts of Britain.

nobody is thinking about the long term implications of mass immigration of conservative Muslims.

iv nothing against Muslims,I get on fine with all of them here,but they would not be suited to our country the same way that we are not suited to theirs,long term.our cultures,beliefs and way of life are so different that it is going to cause no end of trouble in years to come.

this is before you start talking about the probable invasion of our country by hundreds of ISIS posing as refugees.

it is fu**ing worrying.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> No you turd. I can't post at work so i liked it then replied when i got home.
> 
> Mate drop dead, you're a deluded nut job, who thinks he knows it all, but clearly have no idea. Enjoy the rest of your night!


Work has a 'lurk but don't post' policy?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Work has a 'lurk but don't post' policy?


Ffs. No the browser on my work pc for some reason greys out the option to post so do one jack ass!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 114736
> 
> 
> View attachment 114737


Fcuking cowards should be sent straight back to fight for their countries or shot on arrival

SickC approved


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Ffs. No the browser on my work pc for some reason greys out the option to post so do one jack ass!


lol chill out you madwoman


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> lol chill out you madwoman


Hehehe mad?? You have no idea


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Chrisallan said:


> I live and work in Saudi Arabia and from what iv been told here the Saudis have taken in almost a million Syrians over the last few years.
> 
> i think the problem is that the Saudis will only make camps,give water and food.the bare minimum that is required if you are leaving your country because you have nowhere else to go.
> 
> ...


Well look at the asians. during the 50's and 60's when Indians and Pakistanis were invited over to work and help rebuild some 80'000 came over. Now we have over 2million and they want to build mosques and temples all over the place, wear niqabs and complain how british laws should be more understanding of sharia law.

Made me laugh the other day when "comminuty leaders" came out crying against the killing of those two in syria. Ive never seen an english person come out and say they are a community leader.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

HAHAHA !!
Denmark just said it.

After what those shitheads did the other day, WE ACCEPT NO MORE "Refugees" (Read - FREELOADERS).

If a whole country as denmark says no, while being part of EU, there must be a god damm good reason, dont you think ?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i think we should do more to send the ones already here back.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

We shouldn't be doing anything. But we have spineless politicians who bow down to the Bob Geldofs of this world. Fvck these refugees right off.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Any liberal cvnt who see's pictures of able bodied young men fleeing like cowards and says their not cowards is a fcuking idiot.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Any liberal cvnt who see's pictures of able bodied young men fleeing like cowards and says their not cowards is a fcuking idiot.


Why? Just because you go gym and take roids doesn't mean you're rambo mate. You'd die as easy as anyone if shot.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why? Just because you go gym and take roids doesn't mean you're rambo mate. You'd die as easy as anyone if shot.


I don't take roids breh but the point I'm making is that I'd be prepared to and rather die fighting for my own property and my country before I'd run away to another continent like a little b1tch


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> I don't take roids breh but the point I'm making is that I'd be prepared to and rather die fighting for my own property and my country before I'd run away to another continent like a little b1tch


You wouldn't, you'd flee, you'd realise that there is no 'fight' because you don't have weapons and do the sensible and rational thing. If a hurricane was approaching your house would you fight that too? you'd have as much chance of winning.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

ellisrimmer said:


> You wouldn't, you'd flee, you'd realise that there is no 'fight' because you don't have weapons and do the sensible and rational thing. If a hurricane was approaching your house would you fight that too? you'd have as much chance of winning.


I'd stock pile weapons, petrol set booby traps and go out with a fckn bang....hurricane is different thats a force of nature.

I fight with other human beings is exactly that a fight its about defending your honor and doing what a mans supposed to do.

Win, lose or draw if you get down and squabble thats gangsta...

SickC approved


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 114741


that photo is years old


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benji666 said:


> To be honest I have started to leave my windows open at night hoping to hear the sounds of russian jackboots marching up the street and tank tracks roaring up the road, there to liberate me from this stupid liberal hell hole.
> 
> And hearing cameron talking about taking orphans from syria, well what about all the British born children languishing in our own care homes subject to the tender mercies of social workers crying out for a mum and dad? Makes me fu**ing sick,our own orphans will no doubt be put further down the queue to satisfy some naive liberals . I wish that fat faced c**t would f**k off and take his hippy wife with him. Why doesn't he allow a load of refugees move into one his numerous homes rent free and pay for their daily living expenses out of his vast fortune,his wife is fu**ing rich as well by the way ? no? thought not.He wants all us tax payers to do it.


I'm gLad u recognise this re the kids. We have children waiting for families because no one will foster them and yet now we have people on social media claiming to have a signed a petition to take in a refugee family and fund it themselves!!! Unbelievable... also social services in some areas is already saturated with children from other cultures ( previous asylum seekers etc) I think we will see more children from Syria being dumped because they will see it as an opportunity to give their child a 'better' life.the authorities are obligated to do so.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm gLad u recognise this re the kids. We have children waiting for families because no one will foster them and yet now we have people on social media claiming to have a signed a petition to take in a refugee family and fund it themselves!!! Unbelievable... also social services in some areas is already saturated with children from other cultures ( previous asylum seekers etc) I think we will see more children from Syria being dumped because they will see it as an opportunity to give their child a 'better' life.the authorities are obligated to do so.


All children deserve a better life!


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Why not sign the Petition

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/106477


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Fcuk them


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

We owe them fvck all. So what if some die on the way here, it's their fault for being greedy and not going to the nearest safe country.

Fvck' em.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

dap33 said:


> that photo is years old


This one isn't.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

surely that's a different bloke? Lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone saying refuges welcome should put them up and support them financially then


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Anyone saying refuges welcome should put them up and support them financially then


I would be happy to do that but the country is letting them come anyway


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I would be happy to do that but the country is letting them come anyway


you would be happy to house a few young men from Syria

if that's the case then why don't you, I'm sure they would be glad to live with you instead of getting a flat waiting asylum on £37 a week


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> you would be happy to house a few young men from Syria
> 
> if that's the case then why don't you, I'm sure they would be glad to live with you instead of getting a flat waiting asylum on £37 a week


why would I do that if they're here anyway? so in effect I would be paying for them twice. But if there were no other option, of course I would take some in.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> why would I do that if they're here anyway? so in effect I would be paying for them twice. But if there were no other option, of course I would take some in.


talk is cheap, it's easy to sit and type saying you would do this and that. fair enough if you would let a few Muslim young men you don't know into your own home and feed them.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> talk is cheap, it's easy to sit and type saying you would do this and that. fair enough if you would let a few Muslim young men you don't know into your own home and feed them.


or they could be christian women and children, makes no difference, none of them deserve to die.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> or they could be christian women and children, makes no difference, none of them deserve to die.


they aren't Christian women and children though. If they die on their way here then so be it!

what do you do currently to help those in the world less fortune than yourself?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> they aren't Christian women and children though. If they die on their way here then so be it!
> 
> what do you do currently to help those in the world less fortune than yourself?


how do you know they aren't?

I do all sorts, i'm on the phones at the Samaritans tonight


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> how do you know they aren't?
> 
> I do all sorts, i'm on the phones at the Samaritans tonight


You can not be British

Am I right???


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's some clips of the poor "refugees"






















There is many more of these videos on youtube if you want to look.There a bunch of parasitic invaders and cultureless,disease ridden savages,i would go down there with a flamethrower.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

AleisterCrowley said:


> Here's some clips of the poor "refugees"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the news wont show you these tho, they pull on people's heart strings with pics they know will get sympathy.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What if these 'refugees' who are all young men by the looks of it, aren't running from Jihad. They're running to Europe to commit Jihad. That would explain why they're leaving women and children at home, the same way soldiers do when they go to battle.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

It's the start of world war 3 right on our door step. Look at France crime rate has gone up since they have been there, more rapes. Germany have asked school girls not to wear revelling clothing incase of mixed messages. It's an invasion of jihad. With 20% of people are family's that need our help 80% terrorists.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> All children deserve a better life!


oh please!


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

daztheman86 said:


>


No wonder why they are pissed.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

daztheman86 said:


> No wonder why they are pissed.


Dafuq has that got to do with Syria?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Bomb scare in Munich last night.....the cvnts have started already.

Fire up the ovens fraulein


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol at how thick "the west" is.

Giving little parties and welcome committees for these guys- mark my words in a years time it will be a different storey- how embarrassing and soft as shite most people are.

Its no coincidence that in the GCC ( Middle East ) no refugees are being taken in.... ohh wonder why.

I would even have a little wager on it


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

laurie g said:


> Lol at how thick "the west" is.
> 
> Giving little parties and welcome committees for these guys- mark my words in a years time it will be a different storey- how embarrassing and soft as shite most people are.
> 
> ...


Funny how quickly Germany shat their pants at the numbers of these refugees.

What's up Merkel? Last week you were telling every other EU country that they should open up their borders. Shithouses - fu**ing Germans.

Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

AleisterCrowley said:


> This one isn't.
> 
> View attachment 114833


Here's another one of the bastards:

http://gokicker.com/2015/09/07/viral-photo-isis-refugee-its-a-fake/

......oh....wait.....he isn't actually a terrorist. He was a member of the Free Syrian Army - a group standing up for innocent citizens of their home country and fighting against both the brutality of state security services* and* the spread of ISIS in their country.

It's both sad and laughable that people swallow misinformation so readily.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

spod said:


> Here's another one of the bastards:
> 
> http://gokicker.com/2015/09/07/viral-photo-isis-refugee-its-a-fake/
> 
> ...


Sure?

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/23/us-air-strikes-syra-driving-anti-assad-groups-support-isis

http://www.wnd.com/2015/07/isis-fighting-alongside-free-syrian-army-al-qaida/

http://news.antiwar.com/2014/09/16/free-syrian-army-wont-join-us-anti-isis-coalition/

http://www.mintpressnews.com/MyMPN/why-we-must-not-arm-even-1-more-syrian-rebel/


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/555434/Islamic-State-ISIS-Smuggler-THOUSANDS-Extremists-into-Europe-Refugees

*'Just wait&#8230;' Islamic State reveals it has smuggled THOUSANDS of extremists into Europe*


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Dafuq has that got to do with Syria?


All the same thing as the west (UK USA) are get involved because of the benefits (oil). We sell them their guns and stuff to use on are people. Bankers control what goes on not these so called presidents (puppets).


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

daztheman86 said:


> All the same thing as the west (UK USA) are get involved because of the benefits (oil). We sell them their guns and stuff to use on are people. Bankers control what goes on not these so called presidents (puppets).


"All the same thing" - quote of the week right there.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

Genuinely shocked at the attitudes being shown about this.

I understand the concern about IS sending people over but how desperate must you be to send your kids over in a shitty old boat?

How many terror attacks recently have been home grown? You need to be as worried about citizens as much as foreigners.

people talking about our grandfathers rolling in their graves after fighting for our freedom. Yeah they did fight for us, the also fought for the people getting killed in there millions by the nazi.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fbmmofo said:


> Genuinely shocked at the attitudes being shown about this.
> 
> I understand the concern about IS sending people over but how desperate must you be to send your kids over in a shitty old boat?
> 
> ...


Just the one?


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would be prepared to take fiew immigrants in, no males though, preferably some yazidi sex slaves


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just the one?


think of Godzilla in a army uniform and you'll be close


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Sure?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/23/us-air-strikes-syra-driving-anti-assad-groups-support-isis
> 
> ...


As interesting and worrying as these articles are buddy, the evidence for conflict between the Free Syrian Army and ISIS is overwhelmingly well documented. They are two distinct groups with completely different aims. Yes, due to the lack of promised foreign support and the fragmented nature of rebel forces, some small sections of the FSA have recently been forced into uncomfortable alliances with or conversions to ISIS, but the fact remains that the original aim of the FSA was to support and defend the Syrian people from Assad's brutal security forces. The arrogant and ill thought out attempt by America to hijack this cause and focus attentions predominantly on ISIS has unsurprisingly been met with opposition from both the FSA and the Syrian public.

Your own articles attest to the fact that America has both reneged on it's promises of support for the FSA and bombed the fcuk out of Syria. They also explain how ISIS has provided the FSA with weapons and ammunition to fight against Assad, as well as food and some degree of security to ordinary Syrian people. Who has been more of a friend to the Syrian people - America or ISIS?? ...and with ISIS being the only beacon of hope for people in this part of the world, is it any wonder why so many want to flee to Europe?

My original point is that trying to insinuate that just because a refugee fought for the FSA, he is therefore an ISIS mole intent on carrying out terrorist attacks in the West is simply ludicrous. So many of the internet hard men on here have questioned why these 'cowards' didn't fight for their country. They clearly have been fighting for a long time, and trying to twist this by deliberately misrepresenting photos hinting that they are terrorists is a sh1tty thing to do IMO.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

6 differences between a refugee and E.T.

E.T. looked better, learned English, came alone, had his own bike, didn't claim benefit and WANTED TO GO FCKING HOME!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

spod said:


> As interesting and worrying as these articles are buddy, the evidence for conflict between the Free Syrian Army and ISIS is overwhelmingly well documented. They are two distinct groups with completely different aims. Yes, due to the lack of promised foreign support and the fragmented nature of rebel forces, some small sections of the FSA have recently been forced into uncomfortable alliances with or conversions to ISIS, but the fact remains that the original aim of the FSA was to support and defend the Syrian people from Assad's brutal security forces. The arrogant and ill thought out attempt by America to hijack this cause and focus attentions predominantly on ISIS has unsurprisingly been met with opposition from both the FSA and the Syrian public.
> 
> Your own articles attest to the fact that America has both reneged on it's promises of support for the FSA and bombed the fcuk out of Syria. They also explain how ISIS has provided the FSA with weapons and ammunition to fight against Assad, as well as food and some degree of security to ordinary Syrian people. Who has been more of a friend to the Syrian people - America or ISIS?? ...and with ISIS being the only beacon of hope for people in this part of the world, is it any wonder why so many want to flee to Europe?
> 
> My original point is that trying to insinuate that just because a refugee fought for the FSA, he is therefore an ISIS mole intent on carrying out terrorist attacks in the West is simply ludicrous. So many of the internet hard men on here have questioned why these 'cowards' didn't fight for their country. They clearly have been fighting for a long time, and trying to twist this by deliberately misrepresenting photos hinting that they are terrorists is a sh1tty thing to do IMO.


I'm honestly not bothered about middle eastern politics.

If I had my way we would have gunboats in the Med with twin 50's mounted on them.






See how a dinghy copes with that. Sick of this lefty, liberal bullshit.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I know what I would do if I could


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems Croatia finally made it to front page of BBC and Guardian in same day. With Hungary closed, first refugees try to cross Croatian border through corn fields. Seems they have not seen this video:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

have any refugees come to Britain as of yet?

What's the current plan to bring any here and how many?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> have any refugees come to Britain as of yet?
> 
> What's the current plan to bring any here and how many?


Not sure but I saw a breakdown of the distribution of the expected 20,000 the other day, and the vast majority are going to end up in poorer, Northern areas simply because it's damn affordable compared with putting them down south.... probably why The Guardian journalists safe in their Hampstead Heath homes aren't concerned with them coming over.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Not sure but I saw a breakdown of the distribution of the expected 20,000 the other day, and the vast majority are going to end up in poorer, Northern areas simply because it's damn affordable compared with putting them down south.... probably why The Guardian journalists safe in their Hampstead Heath homes aren't concerned with them coming over.


fvck sake, in other words I should expect them coming to a street near me lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> fvck sake, in other words I should expect them coming to a street near me lol


The two biggest areas for taking them in were Liverpool and Rochdale by far. Should still expect a few up your end though... should come be a southern fairy instead pal :thumbup1:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> The two biggest areas for taking them in were Liverpool and Rochdale by far. Should still expect a few up your end though... should come be a southern fairy instead pal :thumbup1:


nar can't understand what they're saying, too different of a way of life, I couldn't even imagine living in leeds, never mind big city life.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> The two biggest areas for taking them in were Liverpool and Rochdale by far. Should still expect a few up your end though... should come be a southern fairy instead pal :thumbup1:


Liverpool, Rochdale and Wakefield are the south. In fact anywhere past Middlesbrough is the south.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Liverpool, Rochdale and Wakefield are the south. In fact anywhere past Middlesbrough is the south.


As a born again southerner anything north of Watford is the North to me now.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> As a born again southerner anything north of Watford is the North to me now.


Anywhere south of Watford is France


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Leeds89 said:


> Not sure but I saw a breakdown of the distribution of the expected 20,000 the other day, and the vast majority are going to end up in poorer, Northern areas simply because it's damn affordable compared with putting them down south.... probably why The Guardian journalists safe in their Hampstead Heath homes aren't concerned with them coming over.


Got a link for the breakdown mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> Got a link for the breakdown mate?


Here you go mate

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/604769/Migrant-crisis-north-England-David-Cameron-Syrian-refugees


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Leeds89 said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/604769/Migrant-crisis-north-England-David-Cameron-Syrian-refugees


Thanks for the link.

I'll not jump to any conclusions just yet as the article is based on the Express' calculations which are derived from current asylum seekers residing in Britain, as opposed to definite plans for residence provided by the Government:

"By examining the proportion of refugees claiming financial support in every council area in Britain between January and March of this year, we have calculated how many people would be housed in each local authority *if *the same allocation system was used."

I'm not saying the same or even similar allocation pattern won't be used but until the Government make specifications and / or these people are in place I'd say it's too early to make assumptions.


----------

